# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  28 Отдельная Механизированная Гвардейская Бригада (28 ОМГвБр) Одесса.

## 28ombr

Здравствуйте, дорогие Форумчане!

С первых дней отправки военнослужащих *28 ОМГвБр* в зону АТО наша команда занималась помощью. Сначала своим знакомым, а после того как наши АТО-волонтеры увидели ребят под Старобешево, за день до закрытия Иловайского котла, приняли решение помогать всей 28 Бригаде от ребенка до солдата.
Мы давно ведем группу на Фейсбуке, где освещаем все проблемы и радости 28 Бригады. 

По просьбам Одесситов и других волонтеров, а так же для удобства координации между нами и волонтерскими группами, военнослужащими, их близкими, а так же всеми неравнодушными к нашей Одесской 28 Бригаде людьми создаем ветку нашей команды и здесь на Форуме.

В данный момент бригада насчитывает более 2000 человек. Это 3 батальона, БУиАР, Танковый батальон, Разведчики, Снайпера, Минометчики, Зенитчики, Связисты, Реактивный дивизион, боги войны Артиллеристы, Медики и многие другие.
Часть подопечных взяли на себя другие волонтеры, кто-то 30 человек, а кто-то 200, но большая, львиная доля военнослужащих в данный момент в Донецкой области в зоне АТО все еще ждет нашей с вами помощи. Так же в помощи нуждаются раненые, которых выписывают из госпиталей, и отправляют в зону АТО, чаще всего у ребят еще летняя экипировка, или отсутствует полностью в результате полученных ранений. 
Мы оказываем юридическую помощь нашим бойцам. Начиная от помощи в получении документов АТО, заканчивая оспариванием незаконного СОЧ(самовольно оставил часть).
Оказываем помощь их деткам. 

Говорить можно много, но мы предпочитаем делать. 
Добавлю лишь одно : нас давно знают, нам доверяют и всегда с нетерпением Ждут!
__________________________________________________  ___________________
Есть вопросы, или предложения?
______________________________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша 
[email protected] (куратор  28 ОМГвБр)
____________________________ _________________
Помощь можно передать :
_____________________________________________
г.Одесса 
ул.Ланжероновская, 3 каб.70, (вход с арки направо)
(можем забрать сами в удобном для Вас месте)
____________________________ ________________
ПриватБанк (гривна) : 4149 4978 2645 6958 Алексеева Оксана
____________________________________________
Реквизиты для перевода через SWIFT (доллары)
____________________________________________
BENEFICIARY: ALIEKSIEIEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4731185603312221
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK
SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK
SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA293052990004731185603312221
______________________________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
______________________________________________
Western Union or Money Gram
Alekseeva Oksana
Odessa, Ukraine
65000
______________________________________________
WebMoney
Z333596583566 USD
E323959347994 EURO
U395192501368 UAH
B330774578789 BYR
R256803961211 RUB
______________________________________________
фин.отчет : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yGIEGGgv56S4x9lv6n4JwvjV8mi0ibjFiZsIkO1567E/edit?usp=sharing
______________________________________________
мы на Одесском форуме : http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2522091
______________________________________________
мы в Базе Проверенных Волонтеров : http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
______________________________________________
мы на фейсбуке : 
Ксюша :https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270
группа : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

----------


## 28ombr

Вторые сутки подряд наши АТО-волонтеры пытаются добраться домой..
Эх зимушка Зима!
Все Новогодние подарки нашей бригаде доставлены! От ребят огромное спасибо Всем, кто помогал!
Полный фотоотчет, выложу когда наши волонтеры все таки доедут домой.
Легкие зарисовки поездки..без лишних слов...эмоции намного красноречивее :smileflag: 


[IMG][/IMG]



Малыш тепловичОк для Реактивного дивизиона в эту же ночь прошел боевое крещение и за считанные секунды обнаружил вражеского диверсанта, в то время как Прибор ночного видения Не справился с поставленной задачей 
Вчера ребята звонили и просили передать ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо одесситам Ирине, за подарок 2-му батальону 28 ОМГвБр и Юрию за такой ценный и важный подарок нашему Реактивному дивизиону!
Как и раньше, мы передали ВСЕ в руки ребятам  :smileflag:

----------


## 28ombr

Большое спасибо от медиков за рюкзаки, термоодеяла и многое другое. А главное за Вашу помощь и заботу!

Больше всего ребята радовались открыткам и рисункам. Теперь и у них будет " по нарядному" на праздник Нового года  :smileflag:

----------


## 28ombr

Большое спасибо Всем кто помог воплотить идею в жизнь!
Получилось очень душевно  :smileflag: 
С наступающими Вас праздниками, наши дорогие Защитники!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oJIIS2R278&feature=youtu.be&list=UUdtdZrJ2BWhRrjPlpgxT80g

----------


## 28ombr

Прошло больше чем 24 часа как наши волонтеры покинули зону АТО и направляются домой...
В стране стихийное бедствие, дороги завалены снегом, многие попали в снежную ловушку...
По дороге домой наши ребята помогают всем, кто в затруднительном положении...кого то откопать, кого вытолкать, кого дернуть. Где по дороге, а где по полям, рассекая снег как ледокол,, и выводя за собой сотни машин из заносов .
Волонтер это не работа...это состояние души  :smileflag: 
Все хотят встретить Новый год дома..
Спасибо всем кто помогает "на бензин". Со дня выезда на спидометре более 3000 км О_о  :smileflag:

----------


## 28ombr

Наконец добралась до отчета.
Прошу прощения, что не сразу....
Все получили свои подарунки, по крайней мере мы старались. Очень многие были неожиданными, но как нельзя, своевременными!
Большое спасибо Всем!!! кто помог в организиции этого выезда! 
Ирина Воронцова﻿ и Юрий, вы спасли много жизней своими подарками!
виталий оплачко﻿ благодаря Вам эффективность работы определенных подразделений повысилась в разы!
Спасибо Ирине и одной из компаний Одессы, которые вместо новогоднего корпоратива одели в теплую форму 13 ребят! Спасибо Людмила Денисенко﻿ и Natali Valyanskaya﻿ за то, что обули немножко наших "дюймовочек"!
Спасибо АВТОМАЙДАН Киев за лекарства, а Марина Комар﻿ за термуху, рюкзаки для медиков и бескорыстную Любовь к нашей 28 бригаде!
Всем девочкам спасибо за "новогодние вкусняшки" сделанные своими руками!
Спасибо Всем, кто помогал нашим АТО-волонтерам добираться домой! Дорога заняла более 30 часов!
Это была одна из самых тяжелых, местами через чур опасных поездок....
От ребят 28 ОМГвБр и нас лично позвольте поблагодарить всех, кто сделал невозможное Возможным!
Рады были новым друзьям-знакомым из Николаева  :smileflag:  Отважные ребята и такие же сорви-голова  :smileflag: 
Местные детки тоже не остались без подарков  :smileflag:  Спасибо кто помогал! Прошу прощения, кого не указала лично.

Остался открытым вопрос по подаркам для детей наших ребят из 28 Бригады  Они писали письма, и ждали Чуда...
Очень надеюсь, что Дедушка Мороз просто еще до них не доехал...До 14.01 у нас еще есть время, надеюсь на Вашу помощь.
Всех с наступившим Новым годом! Пусть он принесет всем новые возможности и отсутствие преград в Благих делах!

Есть вопросы, или предложения? +380677306104 Ксюша 
_ __________________________________________________  ______
Нет вопросов, но есть возможность? - Будем рады любом помощи!  :smileflag:

----------


## 28ombr

Новый год уже прошел, а у нас все еще без подарков детки военнослужащих 28 ОМГвБр. 
Будет очень жалко, если к ним Дедушка Мороз так и не придет 
Нужно :
конструктор LEGO ( 2 года) - 1
конструктор LEGO ( 7 лет) - 1
конструктор (м. 10 лет) - 1
конструктор (м. 7 лет) - 1
конструктор (д. и м. 8 лет) - 2
игрушечный пистолет (2 года) - 1
автомат с прицелом (10лет) - 2 
машинка из м-ма "Тачки" "FINA" - 1
машинка на упр. (3 года) - 4
машинка на упр. (11 лет) - 1
экскаватор (2 года) - 1
трактор ( 3 года) - 1
самолет (6 лет) -1
вертолет на управлении (6 лет) - 1
книга Сказок ( 3 года) - 2
Сказки Андерсена - 1
книга "Танки-онлайн" - 1
"Энциклопедия транспорта" - 1
"Энциклопедия для девочек" - 1
"Энциклопедия человека" - 1
раскраски для девочек (5 лет) - 1
раскраски для мальчика (3 года) - 1
железная дорога ( 3 года) - 1
дорога "Hot Wheels" - 1
детский ноутбук ( 2 года) - 1
небольшой ноубтук (д.10 лет...мечта) - 1
футбольный мяч - 1
набор вратаря с бутсами р.35 - 1
плюшевый медведь (д. 1 год) - 1
свинка "peppa" - 1
кукла "Русалка" - 1
кукла apple white - 1
кукла "baby born" - 1
кукла "ever after high" - 1
кукла "monster high howleen" - 1
кукла с коляской - 1
кукла и стиральная машинка - 1
Барби в красивом платье - 4
домик для маленькой куклы (3 года) - 1
Принцесса и пони - 1
сенсорный телефон - 3
гитара( для обучения) - 1
лук со стрелами (11 лет) - 1
музыкальные колонки ( д. 11 лет) - 1
набор Художника ( д. 10 лет) - 1
санки - 1
школьный рюкзак (мальчик 11 лет) - 1
что-то оригинальное (м. 8 лет) - 1
_____________________________________________
Будемо дуже вдячні за будь яку допомогу!
_____________________________________________
*контакты для помощи указаны на первой страничке*
_____________________________________________

----------


## 28ombr

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1511318722465120&set=vb.100007610197131&type=2&theater

----------


## 28ombr

Отчет за 5/01
Приват : 50 грн
Наличными : 0
Саше в офис : 0
Webmoney : 0
PayPal : 0
Бывает...праздники...хорошо хоть у кого то они есть...
Но не все так плохо  :smileflag: 
Екатерина Городецкая купила и принесла нам на Ланжероновскую-3 2 куклы! 
Так что одна Барби и Monster High у нас есть, да и, в принципе, время до 12.01 тоже 
Кому нужен плюсик в карму?

----------


## 28ombr

Операция "Дед Мороз" набирает обороты!
Вчера в офис на Ланжероновской, 3 пришла семья Одесситов с кульками и подарками для деток! Для 13 деток подарки уже. Так же принесли детские книжки. Надеюсь общими усилиями к 12.01 мы сможем выполнить весь список по подаркам!
Отчет по денежке : 5/01-7/01:
Приват :50+800+100 = 950
Наличными : 0
В офис : 0
Webmoney : 0
PayPal : 0
так же отложены 3000 грн, переданые адресно на закупку по списку медиков 28 ОМГвБр, и отложены 1500 грн на постройку передвижного "Мойдодыра".
В первую очередь будем закрывать список с детскими подарками, это и просьба наших ребята из 28 ОМГвБр .
Надеемся на Вашу помощь.
Всех с Рождеством!

----------


## 28ombr

Операция "Дед Мороз" близится к своему завершению.
За 6 дней было собрано и упаковано 43 подарка!
Задача была не из легких, с учетом праздников, смогли собрать благодаря Вам 1500 грн, на которые закупили подарки. Отдельное спасибо нашей форумчанке за 400 гривень  :smileflag: 
 Огромное всем спасибо, кто помог! 43 подарка, конечно, не купишь, но все таки  :smileflag:  
Говорят в Новый год творятся Чудеса....для нас таким Чудом были одесситы : Екатерина Городецкая﻿ (отдельное доп.спасибо за помощь в упаковке подарков ), Ирина Кортунова﻿ и ее дружная семья, Марк Меерович﻿, Наталия Волкова﻿ и Андрей Витюков﻿. Спасибо Вам! 
бОльшая часть подарков благодаря этим людям!
Времени осталось несколько дней, но у нас еще некоторые детки без подарков, это не так уж и много...а для них это маленькое чудо...

до 13.01 нужно :
набор художника (папка с бумагой, карандаши,краски - 1 *(300-400грн)
конструктор (мальчик 6-8 лет) - 3 *(100-200 грн)
игрушечный автомат - 4 *(100-200 грн)
машинка на р/управлении - 2 *(190-300 грн)
школьный рюкзак (мальчик) 1 *(300-450 грн)
кукла Apple White 1 *(250-350 грн)
сказки Андерсена 1 *(100-15 грн)
книги "Танки онлайн" 1 *(160-200 грн)
дорога "Hot wills" 1 *(200-350 грн)
"Энциклопедия для девочек" 1 *(100-150 грн)


Есть вопросы, или предложения?
______________________________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша 
[email protected] (куратор  28 ОМГвБр)
____________________________ _________________
Помощь можно передать :
_____________________________________________
г.Одесса 
ул.Ланжероновская, 3 каб.70, (вход с арки направо)
(можем забрать сами в удобном для Вас месте)
____________________________ ________________
*реквизиты для оказания финансовой помощи указаны на первой страничке темы*
______________________________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
______________________________________________
фин.отчет : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yGIEGGgv56S4x9lv6n4JwvjV8mi0ibjFiZsIkO1567E/edit?usp=sharing
______________________________________________
мы в Базе Проверенных Волонтеров : http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/

----------


## Lyalya.od

Про сетку и утеплитель всё знают и покупают волонтеры с Канатной 35

----------


## 28ombr

Можете не удаляться  :smileflag:  подклад под китель и в штаны можно на секандах поискать, если очень срочно.

На Канатной безусловно молодцы, но они ездят не ко всей бригаде  В самом первом посте я писала, что каждый выбрал себе сколько может тянуть...а в бригаде более 2000 человек...в позапрошлой поездке мы нашли потеряшек, которые 2 месяца и в глаза не видели волонтеров  :smileflag: 
И сетки так же плетут на Ланжероновской в двух местах..и Катя Старцева плетет  :smileflag:

----------


## 28ombr

Прям не знаю с чего начать   :smileflag: 
все хорошо :Vvenkegif:   даже 100 грн сегодня на карту для деток 28 Бригады на подарки скинули 
http://youtu.be/cjjbLsOV_qk

Ну а это на закуску  :smileflag: 
Правда всегда побеждает Кривду!
Отдельное спасибо Министру Обороны за отзывчивость и внимание к личному составу и волонтерам :smileflag:  это пока не наш комбриг, но это та "махнатая лапа"...дядя  :smileflag:  
http://censor.net.ua/news/319279/poltorak_poobeschal_uvolit_svoego_zamestitelya_lischinskogo

----------


## 28ombr

за вчера и за сегодня 100+300 грн.
Нам еще нужно докупить 12 подарков детям, после этого срочно собираемся в поездку к ребятам на передовую. Там нас очень ждут с теплой формой и берцами!
Так же для полной укомплектации разведчиков всей 28 Бригады не хватает еще 50 маскхалатов! Нужны белые балаклавы...белые гили(специальные тряпочки) для обмотки оружия снайперам и разведчикам!
Помогите пожалуйста с починкой генераторов!!! На один завтра скажут что нужно по запчастям, 2 стоят еще не осмотренные, по одному диагноз - помер 
Где же вы, одесситы с руками из плеч? Ребята вторую неделю сидят там без электричества 
Так же нужно купить 1 каску 62 размера...богатырь наш когда была, каска от МО был похож на одессита в кипе, но увы, каски больше нет...
До конца недели нужно в срочном порядке найти 4 комплекта формы и берц. Ребята выписываются из госпиталя и снова отправляются в АТО, во время ранений прежняя одежа пришла в негодность.
Очень надеемся на Вашу помочь, ведь мы, Одесситы, своих в беде не бросаем 
__________________________________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша 
[email protected] (куратор  28 ОМГвБр)
____________________________ _____________________
Помощь можно передать :
__________________________________________________
г.Одесса 
ул.Ланжероновская, 3 каб.70, (вход с арки направо)
(можем забрать сами в удобном для Вас месте)
____________________________ _____________________
ПриватБанк (гривна) : 5168 7556 1167 4108 Алексеева Оксана
__________________________________________________
Реквизиты для перевода через SWIFT (доллары)
__________________________________________________
BENEFICIARY: ALIEKSIEIEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4731185603312221
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK
SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK
SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA293052990004731185603312221
__________________________________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
__________________________________________________
Western Union or Money Gram
Alekseeva Oksana
Odessa, Ukraine
65000
__________________________________________________
WebMoney
Z333596583566 USD
E323959347994 EURO
U395192501368 UAH
B330774578789 BYR
R256803961211 RUB
__________________________________________________
фин.отчет : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yGIEGGgv56S4x9lv6n4JwvjV8mi0ibjFiZsIkO1567E/edit?usp=sharing
__________________________________________________
мы на Одесском форуме : http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2522091
__________________________________________________
мы в Базе Проверенных Волонтеров : http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
__________________________________________________
мы на фейсбуке : 
Ксюша :https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270
группа : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

----------


## ЮЛЯ пенькова

Здравствуйте ! Что на данный момент нужно для солдат ? Берцы, вещи ?

----------


## Alexandr

Просьба от третьего гаубичного дивизиона 3-ей батареи, сигареты и еда. Практически ничего не доходит.

----------


## 28ombr

Последние несколько недель для всех были особенно трудными. И для нас, и для ребят на передовой. По этому прошу прощения, что на форуме долго не отписывалась, старалась хотя бы на фб делать отчет.

Окружающий мир реагирует на все по разному, и порой люди открываются с неожиданных сторон...
Была одна "необычная" просьба, которая перекрывали все остальные с Передовой - (санитарные мешки для груз200)
На минуту мне показалось, что для меня она не выполнима....
Знаете наверное так распоряжается судьба, чтобы добрые, искренние люди работали в мрачных местах. 
В среду с утра меня попросили заехать в суд.мед.бюро. Извинились, что всего лишь 7 штук, пожелали "чтоб не пригодилось!", всунули в руки 1000 грн и долго расспрашивали как там наши ребята? Потом "вызвали" в милицию, и еще 20 штук передали сотрудники обл.мвд, пожелали "чтоб не пригодилось!". Потом я была в МЧС, +10 "чтоб не пригодилось!" Потом позвонил кум, и передал от своего друга "5000 грн" с целевым указанием "на медицину для ребят", одесситка Елена передала теплую форму и 300 грн, после была встреча с еще одним одесситом, который передал 300$ для ребят!
Люблю тебя, моя Одесса!
Вечером узнаю, что помощь из Канады, как долгожданная звездная пыль неожиданно свалилась на наших ребят из 28-й Бригады! Труд и забота тАкого количества обычных людей, и слаженная работа волонтеров нескольких стран нашли своего адресата! Велика подяка і шана усім, хто це зробив, а деякі ще роблять своє діло дуже Добре вже який день!
Дякуємо Вам від хлопців 28 ОМГвБр!
В четверг позвали в Кризисный центр и передали для ребят жгуты! стеснительные  не хотели фоткаться 
Накануне Олеся передала на складе 200 грн для ребят. Саша Броневик починил 1 генератор для саперов, а его дружная семья помогала с Канадским Грузом. Приехал второй парашют от друзей из Болграда и мы завезли их Katerine Starceva, думали сшить маскхалаты, но толщина ткани, показала, что на разведчике он будет как пеньюар на куртизанке - "видно все и сверху марля"  ,посоветовавшись, решили - будет другая штука, ребята разрабатывают. Потом наконец то все появились в сети наши подопечные. Все живы здоровы! Да бабахает, да очень близко, но когда враги получают от парней в ответку, то сразу вспоминают, что в "гостях" и долго не шумят!  Вообщем нормально все! Парни молодцы! Накидали списочки, будем обрабатывать .
Одна из клиник Одессы предложила бесплатно для воинов АТО свои услуг- по восстановлению кожи после ожогов. Так что, у кого подопечные нуждаются в лечении, будь ласка в личку  :smileflag:  дам контакты.
А и чуть не забыла! С понедельника будет принимать в постоянном графике Юрист АТО. Ребятам будет бесплатно оказана юридическая консультация и помощь по интересующим их вопросам.

----------


## 28ombr

> Здравствуйте ! Что на данный момент нужно для солдат ? Берцы, вещи ?


  сегодня скину свежие списочки прямо с передовой.  :smileflag: 



> Просьба от третьего гаубичного дивизиона 3-ей батареи, сигареты и еда. Практически ничего не доходит.


  Ребятами занимается хороший волонтер из Николаева. Скиньте на всякий пожарный контакты бойцов в личку, узнаю, может они где то отдельно, если что, в этот заход подвезем им немножко

----------


## 28ombr

Найбільша частина списків у хлопців зібрана, деякі ще дописуют. Можливо якісь запити та бажання здаються для когось не важливими, але там, на Передовій, зараз, для хлопців це може бути життєво необхідним!
Виїзд найближчим часом! Дуже прошу вашої Допомоги!!!
________________________________
28-я БРИГАДА ( 28ОМГвБр)
ПБС – 12
Калиматорный прицел с планкой – 10
Мононить – 1000м
Булавки – 60 шт
Радиостанция Motorola – 3
Радиостанция Motorola DP4800 - 10
Усиливающая антенна (baofeng,kenwood,pofung) - 35
Фонарь прожекторный – 2
Фонарь налобный – 10 
Бинокль 20*50-1 
Разгрузочный жилет под ПКМ – 1
Очки тактические – 1
Аккумуляторные батарейки – 2|mini -20
Зарядное устройство для аккум до 24вольт-2
Очки для зрения - 1
Паяльная лампа – 1
Бензопила – 3
Масло для бензопил – 3
Цепи на бензопилу в комплекте с шиной –3
Дизельгенератор (мал) – 2 
Масло для генератора – 5
Строительная клеенка – 6 рулонов
Топор – 2
Ведро цинковое – 1
Двужильный кабель (сечение 2*1.5) – 100м.
Двужильный кабель (сечение 1мм) – 1000м
Лампочка 24вольт – 40
Изолента – 10 бухт.
Гвозди(мелкие) – 3кг
Бумага А4 – 1 п
Парафиновые свечи – 50
______________________________
ЗАПЧАСТИ на АВТО :
Тосол – 50 л
На Mitshubisi 3000 Delica 2003г.: Правое дверное стекло водителя-1, Треугольное стекло обзора (правое) -1, Зеркало заднего вида (правое) -1, Левые поворотники стопа -1
Рем.комплект на УРАл двигатель КАМАЗ740 -1 
На НИВУ :Резина – 4, Стартер – 1, Топливная груша – 6, Топливные фильтры (грубый и тонкий) на ЕМЗ238Н с рем.комплектом – 1 
На OPEL FRONTERA 1992г.: Масло полусинтетика для турб.двигателей – 1, Масляный фильтр – 1 
______________________________
ФОРМА/ОБУВЬ
Форма – 101
Берцы- 1
Дутики – 1
Валянки – 1
Балаклава – 5
Седушки – 5
Рюкзак/Баул – 1
Строительные перчатки – 30
_______________________________
ЕДА/ГИГИЕНА
Чай/Кофе
Приправы
Влажные салфетки – МНОГО!
Сигареты
________________________________
МЕДИЦИНА:
Жгуты/обезбаливающее
_____________________________
(Другие подопечные)
_____________________________
РАЗВЕД.ДИВЕРСИОННАЯ ГРУППА :
Партупея/ремень – 30
Форма (мультикам/горка) – 34
Тактические перчатки – 40
Тактические ботинки – 23
______________________________
18МПБ 28 ОМГвБр :
Резиновые сапоги с чулком – 50
______________________________
СНАЙПЕРСКАЯ ПАРА :
РПС/Разгруз под СВД – 2
Рюкзак на 100л – 2
Форма (горка) – 2
______________________________
31БП:
Форма – 8
Бушлат – 8
Кепка – 8
Рюкзак 80л - 8
______________________________
Допомогти 28 Бригаді та іншим подопічним можна :
м.Одесса вул.Ланжеронівськая, 3 каб.70 "Ксюше для 28" 
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша (куратор 28 ОМГвБр)
______________________________
e-mail : [email protected]
______________________________
ПриватБанк (гривна) : 5168 7556 1167 4108 Алєксєєва Оксана
______________________________
Для перевода через SWIFT ( $ )
______________________________
BENEFICIARY: ALIEKSIEIEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4731185603312221
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK
SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK
SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA293052990004731185603312221
_______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
Western Union or Money Gram
Alekseeva Oksana
Odessa, Ukraine
65000
_______________________________
WebMoney
Z333596583566 USD
E323959347994 EURO
U395192501368 UAH
B330774578789 BYR
R256803961211 RUB

----------


## 28ombr

Поселок Шевченко собрал и передал нам овощи, крупы, консервацию и кое что из гражданской одежды. :Vvenkegif:  :smileflag: 
Собрали 2 срочные посылки в *28 Бригаду* на передовую. 
1.Санитарные мешки, дай Бог, чтоб не пригодились! Спасибо за помощь сотрудникам МЧС, УМВД и Суд.Мед.Бюро.
2. Оружейное масло, WDшку, 2 калиматорных прицела, ткань для чистки оружия, мононить и булавки. 
Эти посылки нужны были на фронте еще вчера. Дальше собираем остальное согласно списку, который собирали ребята *28 Бригады*, диктовали, слали в смсках... Спасибо Новой Почте, что дает возможность бесплатно это отправить. Обе посылки в ближайшее время окажутся на Передовой. 
Еще одну посылку отправили бойцу, который в ближайшее время идет на Войну. Бронижилет, который давали для одного из наших волонтеров будет верно служить новому хозяину.
Ищем теперь 1 броню для нашего АТО-волонтера  :smileflag: 
Оплатили 20 комплектов теплой формы. На днях должна быть. 
Купили шнур для заводки генератора, который отдали ребята на починку. Ждем приговор о поломке.
Так же получили разрешение на покупку "средства активной защиты" для наших волонтеров, которые регулярно выезжают в зону АТО с посылками для наших подопечных. Волшебник, который помог бы с покупкой был бы очень кстати  :smileflag: 
Вообщем впереди дел много, времени мало. 
Настроение на фронте боевое! Нас очень ждут с выполненными списками.
Из плохого за вчера 3 300-х

Будем рады любой помощи! Навались, Одесса! Вместе мы Сила!

*Допомогти 28 Бригаді*  :
м.Одесса вул.Ланжеронівськая, 3 каб.70 " *Для 28 Бригади*" 
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша (куратор *28 ОМГвБр*)
______________________________
e-mail : [email protected]
______________________________
ПриватБанк (гривна) : *5168 7556 1167 4108* Алєксєєва Оксана
______________________________
PayPal : *[email protected]*
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
Western Union or Money Gram
Alekseeva Oksana
Odessa, Ukraine
65000

----------


## 28ombr

Наши Одесситы! Месть за Волноваху! Наши ребята *28 Бригады*!
http://botsman-katsman.ru/video/98-reyd-odessitov-na-elenovku-i-paru-slov-o-mediynoy-voyne.html

----------


## 28ombr

позвонили ребята артиллеристы *28 Бригады*, попросили какой нибудь старенький ноутбук (не на чем набирать документы) и мевины.
так что список дополняем еще этими двумя просьбами

Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
м.Одесса вул.Ланжеронівськая, 3 каб.70 " Для 28 Бригади" 
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша (куратор 28 ОМГвБр)
______________________________
e-mail : [email protected]
______________________________
ПриватБанк (гривна) : 5168 7556 1167 4108 Алєксєєва Оксана
______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
Western Union or Money Gram
Alekseeva Oksana
Odessa, Ukraine
65000

----------


## 28ombr

На днях общалась с одним офицером...майором...начальником..из 28 Бригады. Попросила скинуть кое какие нужные ребятам списки. Попросил мою почту. Потом перезвонил и спросил "А то, что вы привезете нужно ставить на баланс Бригады?" Зная "тяжелую" обстановку с комбригом нашей 28 ОМГвБр я сказала, что можно не ставить, но в моих актах расписываться Нужно, и в любой момент мы можем попросить показать наши вещи у бойцов/на бойцах.
Майор потерялся....типа всё? Ничего никому уже не нужно?  :smileflag:  Или, волонтерский контроль может помешать что-то с%..дить? Очень надеюсь, что это недоразумение и запара. Всё еще жду списки. Не дождусь списков назову фамилию и должность майора 28 Бригады!

----------


## 28ombr

День выезда к нашей любимой 28 Бригаде беспощадно приближается. Список большой, но благодаря Вашей помощи потихоньку сокращается!
Форумчанка Марина накупила влажных салфеток, мевины, немножко перчаток и изоленты. Сегодня на карточку Приват получила 248, 102, 400 грн. Велика подяка Вам, щирі патріоти!


Мы потихонечку закупаемся из накопленных, переведенных Вами средств.
На днях получали форму, купили 1000м мононити и булавки. Сегодня купили рем.комплект на УРАЛ. Вообщем подготовка кипит  :smileflag:  Ребята нас ждут, дни считают по минутам... У них там сейчас не сладко. Пополченцы пытаются прорываться, но благодаря нашим Одесским львам здОровски получают по зубам! https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=802283389807593
Вчера был артобстрел мирного Курахово. Ребята говорят калибр внушительный...толи ураган, толи что-то еще...вообщем фигня размером с фонарный столб. Надеюсь, всем понятно, почему ПБС(прибор бесшумной стрельбы), калиматоры и подсветка на ПСО в нашем списке стоит на первом плане  Очень ждем патриотов, которые помогут это достать  :smileflag: 
У нас за последние 3 дня все хорошо, без потерь. тьфу,тьфу,тьфу :smileflag: 
Обновленный список потреб, а так же список поступлений и растрат ниже по ссылочке. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yGIEGGgv56S4x9lv6n4JwvjV8mi0ibjFiZsIkO1567E/edit?usp=sharing
Реквизиты "как помочь" тоже.
Так же срочно!!! нужно купить 30 разгрузок для одной группы разведчиков. Они не в нашей бригаде, но братья по духу и обратились к нам за помощью! Недавно они потеряли комбата, это большая утрата для всех! 
Стоимость такой разгрузки от 880 до 1350 грн. Будем рады любой помощи! Кто захочет сам купить разгрузку фото вышлю в личку!
---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
м.Одесса вул.Ланжеронівськая, 3 каб.70 " Для 28 Бригады" 
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша (куратор 28 ОМГвБр)
______________________________
e-mail : [email protected]
______________________________
ПриватБанк (гривна) : 5168 7556 1167 4108 Алєксєєва Оксана
______________________________
Для перевода через SWIFT ( $ )
______________________________
BENEFICIARY: ALIEKSIEIEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4731185603312221
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK
SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK
SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA293052990004731185603312221
_______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
Western Union or Money Gram
Alekseeva Oksana
Odessa, Ukraine
65000
_______________________________
WebMoney
Z333596583566 USD
E323959347994 EURO
U395192501368 UAH
B330774578789 BYR
R256803961211 RUB

----------


## 28ombr

с завтрашнего дня на Ланжероновской, 3 в кабинете 70 будет принимать Юрист АТО.
график приема :
понедельник : с 11 до 14
четверг : с 11 до 14

----------


## 28ombr

Виїджаємо через декілька днів. Нас чекають наші хлопці в 28-ї бригади! Треба ще дуже багато докупити. Дуже просимо Вашої допомоги!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yGIEGGgv56S4x9lv6n4JwvjV8mi0ibjFiZsIkO1567E/edit?usp=sharing
---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша (куратор 28 ОМГвБр)
______________________________
e-mail : [email protected]
______________________________
ПриватБанк (гривна) : 5168 7556 1167 4108 Алєксєєва Оксана 
_______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
Western Union or Money Gram
Alekseeva Oksana
Odessa, Ukraine
65000
_______________________________
WebMoney
Z333596583566 USD
E323959347994 EURO
U395192501368 UAH
B330774578789 BYR
R256803961211 RUB

----------


## Валя26

в 15-31 на карту Приват, Оксаны 200грн.

----------


## 28ombr

> в 15-31 на карту Приват, Оксаны 200грн.


 только залезла написать  :smileflag:  Спасибо Большое, получила!  :smileflag:

----------


## 28ombr

+ 300 и + 100 грн. Спасибо двум Ксюшам  :smileflag: 
добавился список от связистов...с кабелями обещал помочь Одескабель, а вот с остальным.....кто может помочь?

1.N-штекер предназначен для коаксиального кабеля RG-213. Разъем прижимной N-112 – 6 шт
2.Переходник BNC-штекер на разъём N-гнездо – 6 шт
3.Разъем PL 259/9 – 6 шт
4.Разъем PL-258 (U-322) – 6 шт
5.Cor-Х UA-3088 - обжимной инструмент, предназначенный для обрезки, зачистки и обжима разъёмов 8P8C/RJ-45, 6P6C/RJ-12, 6P4C/RJ-11, 4P4C&4P2C – 1 шт
6.Коннектор RJ45 – 30 шт

Форму и обувь ставят на задний план, Связь - это главное! и немножко "гигиены" с нижним бельем  :smileflag:

----------


## 28ombr

Екатерина Городецкая​ передала вчера форму и 500 грн для ребят 28-й Бригады. Анна Гарсия​ перевела на PayPal 100€. Дякуємо вам!
Сегодня делали покупочки в Эпицентре. Небольшую часть списка обработали. Нужно обрабатывать остальную! Пополнили счет бойцу на 50 грн.
Вчера наши ребята получили две срочные посылочки. Оружие смазали, работают над "подарочками"  :smileflag: 
Залишок по коштам:
На карте Приват : 2360
Наличными : 888
Дякуємо усім, хто допомогає!
Будемо вдячні за подальшу допомогу!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yGIEGGgv56S4x9lv6n4JwvjV8mi0ibjFiZsIkO1567E/edit?usp=sharing
---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша (куратор 28 ОМГвБр)
______________________________
e-mail : [email protected]
______________________________
ПриватБанк (гривна) : 5168 7556 1167 4108 Алєксєєва Оксана 
_______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
Western Union or Money Gram
Alekseeva Oksana
Odessa, Ukraine
65000
_______________________________
WebMoney
Z333596583566 USD
E323959347994 EURO
U395192501368 UAH
B330774578789 BYR
R256803961211 RUB
_______________________________
мы в Базе Проверенных Волонтеров : http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/

----------


## Mator

Вот такая есть интересная инфа. Может кому пригодится
http://censor.net.ua/news/322435/vol...lya_ukrainskih

----------


## Helki

а 100$ на paypal от Bog.Kov. до вас дошли?

----------


## Sofiko

Доброе утро! Хочу выразить Вам глубокую благодарность за подарочки деткам. Видели бы Вы, сколько вчера было счастья и радости в их глазках. Даже сумели дозвонится вечером папе на передовую (несмотря на ужасную связь) , и хвастались на перебой. Спасибо Вам всем за предоставленую радость детям!!!!!!  Удачи Вам, здоровья и мирного неба!!!!

----------


## 28ombr

> Вот такая есть интересная инфа. Может кому пригодится
> http://censor.net.ua/news/322435/vol...lya_ukrainskih


 спасибо инфо по увеличению дальности интересное!  :smileflag: 




> а 100$ на paypal от Bog.Kov. до вас дошли?


  Да, все дошло, спасибо! Сегодня будут свежие отчеты. Очень много всего  :smileflag:  успеваем выкладывать пока не фейсбуке  :smileflag: 



> Доброе утро! Хочу выразить Вам глубокую благодарность за подарочки деткам. Видели бы Вы, сколько вчера было счастья и радости в их глазках. Даже сумели дозвонится вечером папе на передовую (несмотря на ужасную связь) , и хвастались на перебой. Спасибо Вам всем за предоставленую радость детям!!!!!!  Удачи Вам, здоровья и мирного неба!!!!


  Спасибо за теплые слова!

----------


## 28ombr

*от 8 февраля 2015*

Встретили Первую группу ребят 28 Бригады. Завтра и послезавтра прибывают остальные. Спасибо всем кто сегодня пришел! Особенно маленьким одесситам! Это было очень трогательно! 
О дате прибытия сообщу заранее. Следите за новостями!
0677306104 Ксюша Алексеева (куратор-волонтер 28 ОМГвБр)




Сегодня был хороший день!
Утром мы встретили ребят 28-й Бригады в отпуск. А днем поехали завершить нашу операцию "Помощники Деда Мороза". Мы не волшебники, а только учимся. Но благодаря усилиям многих людей, папы 28-й Бригады смогли уйти в отпуск. И благодаря помощи Одесситов и наших друзей с других городов детки получили маленькое чудо! Быть может не каждый получил именно то, что загадывал, но Дедушка Мороз и его помощники старались изо всех сил!
Большое спасибо Всем, кто принимал в этом участие и помог сделать маленький праздник Домой нас отпустили не с пустыми руками. Было очень приятно ощутить, що робимо добру справу і все це не марно. Дуже приємно було бачити щиру подяку в оченятах і вдячність за нашу турботу!
Дуже гарний день! ))))




*Отчёт от 9 февраля 2015г.*

Сегодня Одесса встречала своих Героев из 28-Бригады! Слова подяки и слезы радости! Цветы, конфеты, ленточки и флаги! Горжусь тобой, любимый Город!
Был не большой инцидент в связи с которым пришлось перенести место встречи. Слова благодарности в сторону наших силовый структур! Быстро, оперативно и профессионально! Город расцветает как прекрасный лебедь, а с ним и сознательность наших граждан. 
О самой ситуации позже...як то кажуть? Далі буде.

----------


## 28ombr

Встречаем ребят здесь. Собираем ребятам туда.
*Отчет 6/02-9/02*

Для ребят 28-й Бригады купили рем.комплекты для подсветки на псо. Не хватает проводков и термоусадки. Приехали флаги, которые просили ребята. Очень,говорят, боевой дух поднимают, ну и страху нагоняют на противника. Кстати, флаг можно приобрести. На отримані кошти, будем дальше закупать по списку ребят. На сегодняшний день он "слегка" увеличился, но нам помогают наши новые и старые друзья. Благотворительный фонд "Сила Єдності" передал нам кабель и комплектующие для Связистов. Существенно помогли с топливом на поездку. Спасибо за посылки из Котовска, теплые вещи. Киев порадовал наших ребят маск. сетями, формой, берцами, та інше. Курточка Джон Мнемоника .
На карту ПриватБанк +200, +198 Дякую
Наличными +400 от форумчанки Mikhas
PayPal + 25$
Дякуемо! Далі буде 
---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша (куратор-волонтер 28 ОМГвБр)
______________________________
e-mail : [email protected]
______________________________
ПриватБанк (гривна) : 5168 7556 1167 4108 Алєксєєва Оксана 
_______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
мы в Базе Проверенных Волонтеров : http://4army.com.ua/…/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehaniziro…/







*от 10 февраля 2015г.*

Мой город самый лучший на земле!
Люблю его! Горжусь им!
Так Одесситы встречают земляков!
28-я бригада! Короткая передышка. Небольшой отпуск. Глоток мирного воздуха....

----------


## 28ombr

*Отчёт от 11 февраля 2015г.*

Отправляем "Азову" 26 масккостюмов и 50 белых балаклав:
16 масккостюмов и 30 балаклав едет на базу в Урзуф; 
10 масккостюмов и 20 балаклав едет в Мариуполь.
Также отсылаем в Мариуполь экипировку, которую купили для двоих "азовцев".
А еще отправим им колбаску, которую привезла нам Светлана Крохмаль, и чипсы от Ксюша Алексеева. Спасибо огромное, девочки!



*От 12 февраля 2015г.*
Бойцу нашей 28-й Бригады *требуется помощь!*
Кизим Вадим . Капитан, командир танка.
Осколочное взрывное минное ранение обеих ног . Сейчас находиться на лечении в Киеве.
Киевские волонтеры и мы просим помощи для нашего парня!
ПриватБанк : 5168 7572 5818 5471 
Кизим Вадим Евгеньевич
Павленко Виктория его волонтер в Киеве.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *фото Вадима из госпиталя*

* от 12 февраля 2015г.*

Тем временем , пока я два дня погибал в рутине штабной работы , за что и получил выговор от уважаемого мною Юрия Гусева , наши защитники начали получать подарки от Канадцев в очень горячем секторе . Хорошо , что у меня лучшая Команда в мире и мы можем выполнять одновременно несколько задач . Пока кое кто , мучает штаб ) своей без опытностью в оформлении документов и писем нашим друзьям иностранцам )) , другие отгрузили и доставили в один из секторов : 1500 комплектов формы и ботинок , а третья часть команды отправляет тем временем , еще 1500 комплектов , которые я лично отвожу в АТО ! 
Подробности о том кому , сколько и куда - после проделанной работы...
Ах да , совсем забыл ....!!! 
" если у девушек , лучшие друзья - бриллианты , то у наших Защитников -Канадцы !!!))) Слава Украине и Спасибо Канада !!!
/Богдан

*Отчёт от 13 февраля 2015 г.*

И сегодня много всего было. Но как обещала – отчет.
Нам пришли чудо-печки, чудо-чипсы, чудо-чехол на СВД с подарочками от одного одессита, чудо-маск.халаты с чудо-балаклавами от наших коллег одесских волонтеров Кати и Олеси "Волонтерський рух Одеси ", чудо-компьютер от Виктория Коробка и ее друга из Сум. Ну и "вишенка на торте" это чудо-машина от одессита. В прямом смысле слова "в обертке".
Вы бОльшие молодцы! Дорогие мои Люди!
Все…

----------


## 28ombr

Выезд в нашу Одесскую 28-ю Бригаду через несколько дней. 
СРОЧНО нужны запчасти! Нужны бензопилы, рации, клеенка. Очень нужно забронировать нашу Газельку, мастер есть, железа нет, нужно починить и отвезти ребятам назад 3 генератора, нужно рассчитаться за флаги, которые просили наши Защитники, а денег всего 3483 грн. 
Прошу о помощи, любимая Одесса!
Можете сами купить что-то из списка :https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yGIEGGgv56S4x9lv6n4JwvjV8mi0ibjFiZsIkO1567E/edit?pli=1#gid=0
и принести к нам на Ланжероновскую, 3 в каб.№ 70, или помочь финансово. 
Не смотря на переговоры, боевики маленького звиздюка продолжают атаковать наших ребят. Прошу Всех Одесситов и друзей нашего города помочь нашим землякам!
Времени мало, сделать нужно много...
Скоро выезд в нашу любимую 28-ю Бригаду, а не куплена еще и половина из того, что нужно 
+ 22 одессита - добровольца в ближайшие дни отправляются в зону АТО в составе 28-й Бригады и ВМС. Ребята обратились к нам за помощью, потому что знают, что Одесситы своих Не бросают!
Отчет за выходные будет завтра. Большое спасибо Всем, кто нам помог за эти дни! Вы лучшие! Люблю тебя, Одесса! 
---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
м.Одеса вул.Ланжеронівська, 3 каб.№ 70
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша (куратор-волонтер 28 ОМГвБр)
______________________________
ПриватБанк (гривна) : 4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана 
_______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
e-mail : [email protected]
_______________________________
мы в Базе Проверенных Волонтеров : http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/

*От 16 февраля 2015г.*

Час ночи, а у нас кружок "Очумелые ручки".
Мастерим подсветку на ПСО для Передовой. Спасибо старшему поколению за безценный опыт и совет! Работает! 
Украинский креатив Неискореним!
P.s. А ведь здОрово, когда руки из плеч! Очень, я вам скажу, удобно.




*Отчёт от 16 февраля 2015г.*

Выходные пролетели быстро. 
За это время мы успели отправить посылочку в Мариупольский аэропорт нашим одесситам. Ребята не из 28-й Бригады, но очень давно просили нашей помощи. Спасибо Nata Pranzhu , лекарства которые ты нам дала были очень в тему. Мальчишки все там простывшие. 
Также спасибо Чипсовому Деду Морозу. Отправили туда немного похрустишек )) Спасибо Лене и ее друзьям за постоянную помощь домашними вкусняшками нашей 28-й Бригаде. Спасибо от местных за вещи для местных ))
Оксане и Сотне Далия Северин спасибо за стиральный порошок. 
Носки! Много! Спасибо тот, чьё имя не нужно называть ))
Фонари, бинокль, рации, очки, шуруповерт, бумага для самокруток (ищем хороший табак) Спасибо Александр! 
Вместе с Helena Solonyna, которая у нас в Одессе представляет Благодійний фонд "Друг" отправили посылку с медикаментами в самый "горячий" госпиталь в Украине Днепропетровск.
Сегодня утром навестили ВЧ0666 в Чабанке. На повестке дня было восстановление в штат военнослужащего 28-й Бригады, который под "шумок" в результате летнего ранения был выведен из штата пока находился в госпитале. Занятный, я вам скажу, случай. Парень реально передвигается при помощи палочки, а Одесский госпиталь написал, что он годен к несению службы в Зоне АТО. Это как? У вас очі є? 
Второй вопрос был к фин.части. Вопрос возврата денег, потраченных военнослужащими на проезд во время отпуска. А что? Положен возврат? Возвращайте! Подтверждающие документы отдали, факт приема зафиксировали. Сели на берегу реки. Ждём.))
Ходила по штабу, смотрела фотки. Искала дона комбрига. Не нашла ни одной . Что это? Признак скромности, или венец проклятия ? Гг )))))
Полным ходом идет подготовка к поездке. Мастер по бронировке нашей Газели оценил работу в 3000грн вместе с установкой новых рессор. 
Так же ищем кошти на заправку 3-х машин с подарками для наших ребят из 28ОМГвБр на передовой. Частично помогли Виктория Бондаренко и Сергей Назарчук, за что им низкий поклон! Всегда когда могут, выручают. 
От деток и родителей Киевской школы получили 3900грн на нужды одного из взводов 6-й роты. Остальные денежки +500 грн можем тратить на общую заявку от ребят.
Купили 3 флага Одессы для наших новых мобилизованных одесситов из 28-й Бригады на Широком Лане. Флаги нужно оверлочить. Кто поможет?
Вообщем жизнь бьёт ключем и исключительно по голове.
Очень приятно, что к нам в 70-й кабинет на Ланжероновскую, 3 приходят ребята 28-й Бригады, которые сейчас в отпуске. Кто спасибо сказать, кто заявочку оставить вместе со спасибо. 
Одесса кипит! Одесса в работе! Спасибо мои дорогие! Надеемся на дальнейшую Вашу помощь.

----------


## 28ombr

*От 17 февраля 2015г.*

А где мы сегодня были? 
В гостях у Одесситов- изобретателей. Ребята разрабатывают серьезные игрушки для наших парней в Зоне АТО. Увиденное и услышанное впечатляет! Теперь помимо того, где взять денег на выполнение списков от ребят, думаем как прикупить такую цяцю для Артиллерии.
Никто не хочет оставить открытую дверь в банке, выключить видеокамеры и сигнализацию и Срочно позвонить нам? Очень надо! Через пару дней выезд в 28-ю!





*
Отчет за 17 февраля 2015г.*

За этот день мы побывали на одесском заводе по разработке и изготовлению беспилотников.
Забрали из полиграфии памятки участника АТО, а так же кучу другой нужной для ребят отпечатанной информации. Спасибо Макс Лс и его друзьям за безкоштовний друк!
Получили посылочку от киевского Автомайдана с ноутбуком. Спасибо Марина Комар!
Получили еще одну посылочку из Киева от Иринка Светлицкая с медикаментами и "обеззаражками" для воды. Спасибо Огромное!
Благодійна організація "Всеукраїнський фонд допомоги родинам українських героїв "Друг" в лице директора одесского филиала Helena Solonyna передала нашим ребятам утеплитель в блиндажи и сушилки для обуви.
А детки одной из школ Винницкой области закончили плести огромную маск. сеть для наших ребят. Сегодня "Анаконда", так ласково назвали ее ребята, отправляется на Передовую, где будет верно служить нашим парням из 28-й Бригады! Ведь в нее было вложено столько любви и заботы маленьких винничан!
По денежке :
На мою карту за вчера поступило +98 грн и +498 грн
Спасибо Большое!
Слава Украинцам!
Вчера общалась с нашими ребятами из 28 ОМГвБр.....перемирие, так же как и режим "тишины" для них закончился вчера в обед. Так что сегодня мы летим за покупками по принципу " на что денег хватит" и выезд Негайно!
Будем благодарны за любую помощь!
---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
м.Одеса вул.Ланжеронівська, 3 каб.№ 70
пн-сб :з 12.00 до 17.00
------------------------------------------------
Юрист АТО : вт. и чтв. з 11.00 до 14.00
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша (куратор-волонтер 28 ОМГвБр)
______________________________
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана (для 28 ОМГвБр)
------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 5168 7423 1527 2587 Богдан Олександр (топливо в ато)
_______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
фін.звіт :





*18 февраля 2015г.*
И вот такое у нас сегодня было на Ланжероновской 
(А на обед был вкусный борщик от КулСотни Далия Северин.) 
Помочь 28-й Бригаде : 0677306104 Ксюша

----------


## Хлопчик

ребята. а 28 бригада сейчас в Мариуполе?как там обстановка?хотелось бы из первых уст услышать...

----------


## 28ombr

> ребята. а 28 бригада сейчас в Мариуполе?как там обстановка?хотелось бы из первых уст услышать...


 В Мариуполе сейчас 18ТБО, который недавно включили в состав 28-й Бригады. По обстановке скажу чуть позже.

----------


## 28ombr

В Киеве находятся на лечении 2 наших бойца из 28-й Бригады.
Вот так поддержал своих земляков Белгород-Днестровск
Бойцы 28 бригады сейчас находятся в Киевском военном госпитале.
Кизим Вадим (гнойная хирургия)
Алексей Литовченко (реанимация,
в тяжелом состоянии )


Спасибо киевским волонтерам за заботу о наших Земляках!
*Спасибо всем кто помогает!*

----------


## 28ombr

Ох уж эти сборы  :smileflag: 
Полный Чипульдук  :smileflag: )))
Но они очень долгожданные. И ребята из 28 Бригады заждались, и наши АТО-волонтеры засиделись  :smileflag: 

---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша Алексеева​
______________________________
м.Одеса вул.Ланжеронівська, 3 каб.№ 70
пн-сб :з 12.00 до 17.00
------------------------------------------------
Юрист АТО : вт. и чтв. з 11.00 до 14.00
_______________________________
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана (для 28 ОМГвБр) 
_______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
фін.звіт : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yGIEGGgv56S4x9lv6n4JwvjV8mi0ibjFiZsIkO1567E/edit?usp=sharing
_______________________________
группа в фейсбуке :
https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

----------


## 28ombr

Одесса - волонтер  :smileflag: 
http://www.1od.in.ua/news/7163

----------


## 28ombr

Быть волонтером можно по разному.
Можно сидеть в уютном теплом кабинете на попе ровно, ждать пока на карту скинуть денег, или занесут наличку, при этом строча гневные посты о том, как волонтеры должны рыть носом землю ради своих подопечных.
А можно молча делать своё дело, не обращая внимания на провокаторов  :smileflag:  Рыть носом землю и добиваться своей цели. Помогая друг дружке. Все як і повинно бути серед волонтерів...на полной взаимовыручке!
Наши АТО-волонтеры уже в пути и очень скоро будут у наших земляков-одесситов, ребят из 28-й Бригады на Передовой.
Большое Спасибо Всем кто помог собраться в эту поездку. Спасибо Всем кто переживал и старался быть полезным!
17 актов приема-передачи, в том числе и на "Газельку", 12 мест с которых ребята не имеют возможности выехать на Новую Почту за своей посылкой.
Нет, я не хвастаюсь, я просто говорю Спасибо Любимая Одесса! 
Дякую тобі, Україно!
Багато виконано по списку хлопців. Були витрачені майже усі кошти, яки ми збирали на закупівлю. Трішечки залізли у борги  :Vvenkegif:  Але ми їдемо, бо нас чекають! 
*Нас чекає наша 28 Бригада!*
Є в нас невеличка проблемка  :smileflag:  трішечки не вистачає коштів на пальне Смайлик «smile» Тому будемо дуже вдячні за Вашу допомогу!
Дуже прошу допомогти нашім АТО-волонтерам добратись до хлопців на Передову, а звідти додому  :Vvenkegif: 
---------------------------------------------------
*Допомогти 28 Бригаді :*
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша Алексеева
______________________________
ПриватБанк : 
4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана
5168 7423 1527 2587 Богдан Олександр (на пальне)
або https://www.liqpay.com 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
_______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
----------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932

----------


## 28ombr

*Спасибо Анастасия за 445 грн.*

----------


## 28ombr

Хроники наших АТО-волонтеров  :smileflag: 
28 Бригада.
Работа кипит, погода хорошая, посылок много, бензин заканчивается  :smileflag: 
Спасибо за 100 гривен на карту ПриватБанка.
Прошу вашей помощи!
---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша Алексеева
______________________________
ПриватБанк : 
4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана 
або https://www.liqpay.com 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
_______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
----------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932

----------


## 28ombr

Доброе утро, Одесса!
Новый день, новые задачи.
Наши АТО-волонтеры все еще в гостях у нашей 28-й Бригады на передовой. За вчера развезли очень много посылок, переночивали, сегодня снова за работу! Спасибо Всем, кто за вчера помог с денежкой на бензин. 
Будем благодарны за помощь сегодня  :smileflag: 
---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша Алексеева
______________________________
ПриватБанк : 
4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана 
або https://www.liqpay.com 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
_______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
----------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
________________________________________
более оперативная информация на странице фейсбука :
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Вести с полей  :smileflag: 
Спасибо КулСотне Далия Северин​!
Наши волонтеры все передают ребятам лично в руки!
От наших парней 28 ОМГвБр Велика Дяка за Ваш труд и заботу!
---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша Алексеева
______________________________
ПриватБанк : 
4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана 
або https://www.liqpay.com 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
_______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
----------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
_______________________________________
более оперативная информация на странице фейсбука :
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Пока одна часть нашей команды волонтеров там, в АТО у *28-й Бригады* занимается развозом всяких нужностей по Передовой, другая часть нашей команды занимается сбором ребят тут, в Одессе.
С 4-й волной мобилизации в нашу *28 ОМГвБр* пришли ребята Добровольцы!
В связи с тем, что в дополнительном обучении они не нуждаются, парни хорошие, пришли уже с багажом знаний и навыков  их в ближайшее время готовят к отправке в Зону АТО.
Канадскую форму выдали, берцы тоже. Но их  нужно немножко "дособирать" :
1. Тактические очки - 12
2. Балаклава - 12
3. Наколенники - 11
4. Часы с компасом - 12
5. Тактический ремень - 12
6. Индивидуальные аптечки - 12
7. Форма Windproof - 12
8. Тактические ножи - 12
9. Тактические перчатки - 12
10. Карематы - 12
11. Термобелье - 12
12. Дождевики - 12
13. Оружейное масло
14. Телескопический приклад - 3

Времени на сборы Неделя!
Будем рады любой помощи! Перепост и хорошая скидка - это тоже помощь 
---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша Алексеева
______________________________
ПриватБанк : 
4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана 
або https://www.liqpay.com 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
_______________________________
PayPal : [email protected]
http://goo.gl/vXapbP
_______________________________
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
----------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
----------------------------------------------------
наша группа :
https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr?ref=aymt_homepage_panel
_______________________________________
более оперативная информация на странице фейсбука :
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Самая высокая награда для наших волонтеров это не грамоты и медали, хотя они имеются...
Самая высокая награда для нас - это знать, что каждый наш приезд с нетерпением ждут. Это видеть, как взрослые дядечки радуются как мальчишки вокруг своих посылок. Это когда телефон разрывается от слов благодарности бойцов и их семей! Вот наивысшая награда для нас!
И мы с радостью и гордостью делимся этой наградой со Всеми, кто нам помогал! 
Спасибо тебе, любимая Одесса! Как всегда, горжусь тобой! 
Горжусь нашими ребятами 28-й Бригады на передовой! 

P.S. У нас неделя времени! Нужно собрать Добровольцев 28-й Бригады, пришедших к нам с 4-й мобилизацией :
1. Тактические очки - 12
2. Балаклава - 12
3. Наколенники - 11
4. Часы с компасом - 12
5. Тактический ремень - 12
6. Индивидуальные аптечки - 12
7. Форма Windproof - 12
8. Тактические ножи - 12
9. Тактические перчатки - 12
10. Карематы - 12
11. Термобелье - 12
12. Дождевики - 12
13. Оружейное масло
14. Телескопический приклад - 3

Очень прошу Вашей помощи! Перепост и хорошая скидка - это тоже помощь 
---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша Алексеева
______________________________
ПриватБанк : 
4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана 
або https://www.liqpay.com 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
_______________________________
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
----------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
----------------------------------------------------
страничка в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr?

----------


## 28ombr

Отчет 23/02
Наши АТО-волонтеры уже на подъезде к дому. Коштів на пальне вистачило. Дякуємо усім, хто допоміг! Залишок по коштам перекинемо на закупівлю необхідного для добровольців, яки прийшли до нашої 28-ї Бригади у 4-у мобілізацію.
Полный отчет будет вечером, когда наши волонтеры отдохнут и выспятся после поездки.
Нагадую :
У нас неделя времени! 
1. Тактические очки - 12
2. Балаклава - 12
3. Наколенники - 11
4. Часы с компасом - 12
5. Тактический ремень - 12
6. Индивидуальные аптечки - 12
7. Форма Windproof - 12
8. Тактические ножи - 12
9. Тактические перчатки - 12
10. Карематы - 12
11. Термобелье - 12
12. Дождевики - 12
13. Оружейное масло
14. Телескопический приклад - 3

Очень прошу Вашей помощи! Перепост и хорошая скидка - это тоже помощь 

ps. (личное) нужен хороший тату-мастер с руками из плеч и демократичными ценами для волонтеров !   :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag: 

---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша Алексеева
______________________________
ПриватБанк : 
4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана 
або https://www.liqpay.com 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
_______________________________
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
----------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
----------------------------------------------------
Страничка в Фейсбуке https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

----------


## 28ombr

Сегодня со мной связалась Анна Башинская​ с фирмы Marson и сказала, что для наших Добровольцев-одесситов, пришедших в 28-ю Бригаду в 4-ю мобилизацию у них есть 12 комплектов отличного термобелья! Безкоштовно! Его оплатил киевлянин по имени Александр и попросил передать нам. Огромнейшее Вам спасибо, добрейшей души Человек! Спасибо ребятами из Marson за отменное качество! От нас и ребят 28 ОМГвБр! Це було дуже несподівано і приємно  :smileflag: 
Осталось совсем немного, и времени на сборы и по списку  :smileflag: ))
У нас неделя ! 
1. Тактические очки - 12
2. Балаклава - 12
3. Наколенники - 11
4. Часы с компасом - 12
5. Тактический ремень - 12
6. Индивидуальные аптечки - 12
7. Форма Windproof - 12
8. Тактические ножи - 12
9. Тактические перчатки - 12
10. Карематы - 12
11. Термобелье - 12 ( вопрос закрыт!)
12. Дождевики - 12
13. Оружейное масло (вопрос закрыт!)
14. Телескопический приклад - 3

Очень прошу Вашей помощи! Перепост и хорошая скидка - это тоже помощь 

---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша Алексеева
______________________________
ПриватБанк : 
4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана 
або https://www.liqpay.com 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
_______________________________
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
----------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
----------------------------------------------------
Страничка в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

----------


## 28ombr

*Хроники 28 ОМГвБр*.
Цикл _"Кумедні дії, или обнять и плакать"_

Позиции наших ребят противник обстреливает из ПТУРов, после обстрела выбегают наши Саперы и обрезают с ПТУРов проволоку... Зачем?...А не чем ставить растяжки О_о !!!
Спасибо, МО и тыловой службе. Обеспечивала, обеспечивает и обеспечивать будет гг  :smileflag: ))
В следующую поездку к 28 Бригаде везем проволоку. Много!!!
*0677306104* Ксюша Алексеева куратор *28-й Бригады*

----------


## 28ombr

*Хроники 28 ОМГвБр*.

Цикл " _Наши симпотяжки, или помаши Маме ручкой_"

Этот выезд был очень долгожданным. Собирались долго, повезли много. Ждали нас сильно. Обнимались крепко!
Каждая поездка это кусочек истории, истории длинною в жизнь. Было по разному...были и злые Запорожские Гаишники, которые заставили наших волонтеров полностью разгрузить битком забитую Газель и загрузить ее заново. Но Божья кара не заставила себя долго ждать. Через несколько дней наши волонтеры подвозили ночью по дороге домой одного военкома, который вез отстреленый одноразовый тубус. Остановили Запорожские Гаишники..прицепились к тубусу, вызвали взрывотехников, приехали взрывотехники, сказали что Гаишники- дебилы, послали их нахер, Гаишники прицепились к нашему доктору и его саквояжу с лекарствами, вызвали следственную группу, приехала группа, сказала, что гаишники-дебилы, послали их нахер. В итоге туда же их послали наши волонтеры и поехали дальше  :smileflag:  :smileflag: 
Были и теплые обнимашки старых и новых друзей, и рассказы до ночи...помните случай с "камикадзе" на Марьинке? Говорят ребята, что скорее всего нашего пленного обвешанного взрывчаткой погнали на блок-пост...погибший "камикадзе" был в разных ботинках и одет кое-как....как напоминание об этом случае лежит на блок-посту согнутый пополам автомат нашего погибшего защитника из 28 Бригады.....это мы Каратели??? Медик проезжая мимо 4-х летнего пацана выгребает из своих карманов сухофрукты, а малец сует их по своим карманам, потому что дома голодная сестричка...это мы Каратели??? Наши хлопцы собирают хлеб и ходят по домам, раздают местным (им правда пытаются пришить разбазаривание гос.майна) но..это мы Каратели???
Эмоции..эмоции...
Из хорошего...настроение у всех боевое! Дух на высоте! Как у бойцов, так и волонтеров. Везде куда нужно добрались. Всем что нужно по спискам - передали....взяли новые списочки.
Вчера звоню одному разведчику, представляюсь, говорю что я Ксюша...он спрашивает : - Алексеева? Думаю фига себе я популярити О_о  :smileflag:  а потом такая..тю...это ж разведчик  :smileflag: )))
Вообщем хорошо все. Виделись с ребятами из батальона ОУН, 5-ти минутный разговор о погоде о природе и дальше по делам.
Спасибо всем кто помог с поездкой! Спасибо нашим волонтерам ночевавшим на складах с "канадкой" Спасибо за Газель, Спасибо нашим землякам украинцам, дальнобойщикам из Чикаго за термобелье и сладости. Спасибо Сотне Далии Северин. Спасибо Одесса! Спасибо Украина! Слава Нации! Мы победим!
Скоро новый выезд, а значит перед нами новые задачи. Я знаю, все устали...но китайцы говорят, что очень тяжело тогда, когда ты максимально приближаешься к цели!
---------------------------------------------------
Допомогти 28 Бригаді :
______________________________
+380677306104 Ксюша Алексеева
______________________________
ПриватБанк : 
4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана 
або https://www.liqpay.com 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
_______________________________
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
----------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
----------------------------------------------------
https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr?ref=aymt_homepage_panel
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

День прошел как всегда...В беготне 
Саня отоспался с поездки и полетел на Ланжероновскую, 3 в наш любимый 70-й кабинет. Кабинет 28-й Одесской Бригады  Там еще остались коробки с игрушками и вещами для дома престарелых и детей-сирот над которыми взяли шефство наши парни из 28 ОМГвБр на Передовой! Сгонял на Новую почту, отправил 2 посылки общим весом 200кг, потом прилетел назад в офис и принялся за уборку.  В гости зашел Одессит Костя и передал 200$ для 28-й Бригады! Спасибо огромнейшее! Потом Саня опять полетел на Новую Почту, потому что пришла маск.сеть, теплые носки и ведро меда от Виктория Коробка​ из Сум. Юля и Наталья - наши АТО-юристы гоняли по палатам госпиталя и живописным местам нашего города Одессы оказывая безкоштовную юридическую помощь нашим мальчишкам! Ну а я была человек-телефон  :smileflag:  Новые списки, новые задачи...Разведчики просят хороший GPS- навигатор для обнаружения скопления техники противника и Один, но хороший прицел "день/ночь" с кратностью 16....говорят больше им ничего не нужно. Дальше сами все возьмут  :smileflag:  Тепловизор хороший у противника обнаружили..дальностью на 2.5 км. Цяця цяця.  Только "хозяева" игрушки - жадины  :smileflag:  Наши к ним приходят, говорят "дайте погонять на недельку" а те убегают...какой то пугливый нынче ГРУшник пошел  :smileflag:  Вообщем прицел и навигатор! 
В обед встретилась с бойцом и его мамой... Недавно был у нас на Ланжероновской случай...пришла мама, вся в слезах. Пропал сын на войне...неделю не выходит на связь. Девочки-соседки из команды Nata Pranzhu​ привели его к нам в 70-й кабинет. На общем совете выяснили, что Наш...одессит из 28-й Бригады! Успокаивали маму, ругали тамошнюю связь, а параллельно искали пропажу. Вроде все хорошо...але є одне але...мама не знает ни батальона, ни кем служит. О_о Единственный сын...уфф...пока искали его по раненым и погибшим, я думала поседеет даже флаг 28-й Бригады на стене в кабинете...Звонок...выдыхаю...среди таких не числится. Вообщем кое-как успокаиваем маму, отправляем домой, а дальше танцы с саблями, ищем дальше парня. Он конечно был очень удивлен, когда в 3 часа ночи его разбудил ротный со словами "Позвони Маме" и всунул в руки рабочий телефон  :smileflag: 
Сейчас боец в Одессе. Лечит зубы. Из-за нехватки витаминов + стрессовая обстановка + отсутствие специалиста- стоматолога...вообщем лечиться. Все хорошо, если бы не юмористы в тылу! Каждый день, чтобы его не записали в дезертиры, он с Одессы с госпиталя гоняет в Чабанку в часть отмечается, и потом обратно в Одессу. Т.е. пока кто-то из его сослуживцев в погончиках наедает задницу и морду, он пол года просидел на Передовой, а теперь, как цирковой пудель должен каждый день эту морду развлекать тем, что выполняет идиотский приказ , пол дня катаясь в маршрутке с распухшим лицом?!? 
Вообщем вопрос решили. Кина не будет, боец лечится!  И не куда не гоняет! 
Сегодняшний день был не менее насыщенным. Саша приехал в волонтерский центр, зашел в наш 70-й кабинет и был приятно удивлен! Пока он вчера вечером ездил за маск.сетью, к нам в кабинет пришел одессит, искал волонтеров 28-й Бригады. Давно следят за нашими хрониками, по этому вместе с друзьями собрали рюкзак со своей экипировкой, 300 грн и приехали к нам  :smileflag:  К сожалению с Сашей размянулись, по этому попросили наших соседок Tatiana Mumladze​ и Аліна Подолянка передать нам то, что ребята-одесситы насобирали. Огромное спасибо Вам, любимые мои одесситы!Девочки, спасибо, что передали нам эту помощь для 28-й Бригады!  Було дуже несподівано  :smileflag: 

Всё! Спать! Далі буде 
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Отчеты отчетики  :smileflag: 
Мои на фотке, а у Саши с поездки осталась 51 грн
5 дней! (голосом страшной китайской девочки-) да...нам тоже был звонок  :smileflag:  От Одесситов добровольцев, пришедших в нашу 28-ю Бригаду в 4-ю мобилизацию. 
Кто еще не чистил карму? У кого "фсьЁ пропало?" Будь ласочка..и армии помогли, и на душе спокойней стало  :smileflag: 
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Оплатили 12 балаклав по 70грн. Ждем доставку. 
Напоминаю в данный момент мы собираем 12 Одесситов, которые пошли добровольцами в нашу 28-ю Бригаду в 4-ю мобилизацию. Ребят в ближайшие дни отправляют в зону АТО. Форма и берцы у них есть. Спасибо Канаде, а вот по остальному мы должны им помочь!

У нас 5 дней! 
1. Тактические очки - 12
2. Балаклава - 12 (оплатили)
3. Наколенники - 11
4. Часы с компасом - 12
5. Тактический ремень - 12
6. Индивидуальные аптечки - 12
7. Форма Windproof - 12
8. Тактические ножи - 12
9. Тактические перчатки - 12
10. Карематы - 12
11. Термобелье - 12 (закрыто)
12. Дождевики - 12
13. Оружейное масло (закрыто)
14. Телескопический приклад - 3

Очень прошу Вашей помощи! Перепост и хорошая скидка - это тоже помощь!
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Звіт
Дякуємо за поповнення нашої картки на допомогу 28-ї Бригади.
В субботу была на интересной встрече с героической женщиной из Ирландии, с ее помощью удалось организовать замораживание конфликта в Ирландии! Поделилась опытом с нами волонтерами. Куча полезных советов и рекомендаций! Задала важные для меня вопросы, касательно прекращения войны в моей стране. Получила на них ответы! Будем работать!
За сегодня ребят из 28 Бригады опять обстреляли! Где там обещанное ВП, в случае нарушения договоренностей?
Короче все как всегда..спасение утопающих дело рук самих утопающих?
Нашим одесситам 28-й Бригады в АТО нужно срочно 250м кабеля с сечением 2.5*3 и "кошки", чтоб восстановить поврежденное обстрелом электричество. Ребята просят еще флаги, которые мы делали. Нужны влажные салфетки! Дому пристарелых нужны памперсы для старичков. Попросили наших ребят 28й Бригады помочь. 
Вообщем дел много, расслабляться некогда! Любимая Одесса, нам тяжело без твоей поддержки!
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

ну что, шановне братерство-волонтерство, наступил новый год, пришла весна, затем придет и лето, а это значит, что мы с Вами с новыми силами кинемся на поиски формы...берц и прочего обмундирования для наших подопечных в зоне АТО! А что же наше  государство? Пока небайдужі громодяни снимают с себя последнее, достают из заначек на фоне кризиса Гроши, несут их нам, волонтерам, в это время в государственный бюджет забита определенная сумма на Армию, а Кабинетом Министров внесены ряд изменений в постановление "Про речове забезпечення військовослужбовців Збройних Сил та інших військових формувань у мирний час" :
Кабинет Министров Украины   постановляет а н о в л я :
2. Разрешить содержать в военных частях, на кораблях, в 
военных учебных заведениях, на предприятиях, в учреждениях и 
организациях Министерства обороны и других центральных органов 
исполнительной власти, которым подчинены военные формирования:
-- запас готового обмундирование и обувь в размере 10 процентов 
годового расхода и запас моющих и ремонтных средств в объеме 
трехмесячной потребности;
--запас вещевого имущества и моющих средств на начало года в 
объеме не менее 50 процентов годового расхода, а запас вещевого 
имущества, которое выдается военнослужащим срочной службы и 
курсантам высших военных учебных заведений для перехода на 
летнюю форму одежды и обеспечения весеннего призыва - 90 процентов 
годового расхода.
Исходя хотя бы из этого понятно, что Все Военные части на Начало Нового года должны Быть Обеспечены на 90% формой!
Внимание вопрос!
Кого первого мы начинаем кошмарить? Тыловую службу Воинской Части? Склады Министерства Обороны?
Вообщем читаем, изучаем, обсуждаем! Это Важно!

1)  О вещевом обеспечении военнослужащих Вооруженных Сил и других воинских формирований в мирное время П О С Т А Н О В А от 28 октября 2004 N 1444 Киев http://zakon4.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/1444-2004-%D0%BF

2) ПОСТАНОВА від 13 жовтня 2014 р. № 680 Київ "Про внесення змін до норм забезпечення речовим майном військовослужбовців Збройних Сил та інших військових формувань у мирний час "  http://zakon4.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/680-2014-%D0%BF

3) НАКАЗ 26.12.2014  № 928 Зареєстровано в Міністерстві юстиції України 
16 січня 2015 р. за № 50/26495 "Про затвердження Норми забезпечення спеціальним одягом та спорядженням для виконання спеціальних завдань військовослужбовців Збройних Сил України " http://zakon2.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/z0050-15

Профессор конечно лопух, но аппаратура при нём   :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## 28ombr

SOS!!! Потрібна термінова допомога!!!!
На одном из блок-постов нашей Одесской 28-й Бригады нужно Срочно восстановить электричество, пошкоджене після обстрілу! Хлопці просять хоча б 200 метрів кабелю, в ідеалі 400!
Цена кабеля от завода "Одескабель" 21.2грн за 1 метр. Так же нужны "кошки" монтерские лазы(когти) для того чтоб забраться на столбы и протянуть заново электричество!
1. 200 метров кабеля ВВГ-П 2.5*3 = 4240грн
2. Монтерские когти(лазы) - от 680 до 960 грн.
Все это нужно ребятам "еще вчера"!
Прошу Вашей помощи!
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr



----------


## 28ombr

*Знаете ли Вы, что участники АТО имеют право на 13 видов льгот? 
Вашему вниманию инфоргафика - как получить эти льготы*

----------


## 28ombr

Театр абсурда...
На передовой проблема с топливом...звонят наши защитники..нервничают..из-за проблем с топливом кардинально нарушен вопрос с довольствием..на некоторых блок-постах заканчивается вода и провизия, солдаты скидываются деньгами, чтобы заправить генераторы...почему? А нема у МО топлива...вернее оно как бы есть, но, его как бы немножко воруют  :smileflag:  Все....от мала до велика, от солдата до генерала. Если проблема есть, ее нужно решить! Будем экономить  :smileflag:  Самая большая совковая сопля, которая тянется за большинством стран постсоветского пространства это Не предусмотреть появление проблемы, а сначала ее-проблему создать, для того, чтобы потом ее Героически решить  :smileflag: 
Воруют топливо..ах тыж ёбтм, все пропало, шожеделать? Как что? Наклонить тыловую службу, снять штанишки и прилюдно Атата по жопе! Почему бензин раздавался без путевых листов? Почему не контролировался километраж? Почему солдат на БТРе мог поехать в ближайший магазин за пивком, или сигаретами? Почему поломанный БТР "дешевле" тянуть на тягаче за 100 км, вместо того, чтобы загрузить его на поезд и эти 100 км провезти поездом? У Раши почти вся техника составами ездит, они не пердолят пол страны самоходом, и это при том, что с бензом у них все ок  :smileflag: 
Генераторы......я промолчу про цену каждого генератора...давайте посчитаем на какую сумму сжирается топлива на заправку генераторов....проще накошмарить волонтеров на генераторы, которые нужно каждый день заправлять, иногда чинить, вместо того, чтобы кинуть "свет" по кабелям. Даже повторная (в случае выхода из строя при обстреле) прокладка электричества будет выгоднее, чем ежедневная заправка генераторов на всю бригаду!
А теперь вопрос : "нас сливают?", или у кого то %опа вместо головы?
Если у нас курс на Европу, то там основной принцип " Съэкономил - значит заработал" Только экономия должна быть правильной, а не через то место, которое у некоторых военных заменяет голову. Ну а если до некоторых военных туго доходит, то смысл с ними сражаться? Как показывает международная практика, с руководством армии отлично справляются гражданские 
P.S. вопрос с кабелем для прокладки электричества на некоторых блок-постах для 28-й Бригады решили  :smileflag:  Будем помогать стране Правильно экономить. Спасибо, кто помог нам за вчера с денежкой  Потратили меньше, чем писали в предыдущем посте, и хватит на несколько блок-постов, а не на один! Экономика должна быть экономной  :smileflag: 
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Детки Августовской школы на Масляницу провели ярмарку. 600 гривен передали нам, а на остальные купят лекарства по списку Виктория Коробка​ и передадут ей для деток в зоне АТО. Так же детки подписали флаги для наших ребят из 28-й Бригады. Это очень красиво и трогательно!
Оксана Мельник​ выставила на аукцион одну из своих работ. Вырученные деньги передала для наших ребят  :smileflag:  Liudmyla Popenko​ передала важную медицину для наших земляков! Большое спасибо всем, кто помог и помогает!
Щира подяка за те що ви робите!
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Кабель отправили! Спасибо всем за помощь! Образец - чехол на БМ " Град" отдали на изучение. Ждем приговор по сумме изготовления за 1 штуку.
Собираемся в поездку к нашим Одесситам, нашей любимой 28-й Бригаде! Напоминаю, нужна проволока! Много! Для растяжек!
Остро стоит вопрос по Влажным салфеткам! Питьевую воду ребята экономят, но личную гигиену еще никто не отменял! Нам починили еще один генератор, но туда нужно влить масло и заменить сгоревший датчик давления.
Вообщем работаем  :smileflag: 
Вчера была на прекрасном мероприятии, которое губернатор Одесской области Игорь Палица​ подарил женщинам Одессы и области. Шквал позитивных эмоций выдернул на время от каждодневных проблем, заданий, поисков! Спасибо! Было здОрово! 
Раньше смеялась..зачем волонтеру психолог? Все нормально, со всем справимся, мы жеж огого  :smileflag:  Но последнюю неделю ловлю себя на мысли, что хочу кого то стукнуть  :smileflag: )) Ищу теперь спортзал с патриотичными ценами для волонтеров, обязательно с боксерской грушей  :smileflag:  буду стукать ее  :smileflag: ))
Вести с передовой? Комбриг - козел! Ребята молодцы!
Вчера пригласили на переговоры к нач.фину. Что-то хотят рассказать, потому что пришла бумага с прокуратуры  :smileflag:  Посмотрим, послушаем, заодно проверим как там бумажечки о возврате стоимости за проезд поживают? Прошло достаточно времени, чтоб закинуть их на Министерство.
Пока так...далі буде 
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Наша 28-я Бригада! Всем женщинам!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8oguZTvDsI&feature=youtu.be

----------


## 28ombr



----------


## 28ombr



----------


## 28ombr

Для одного із підрозділів 28-й Бригады терміново необхідно :

1. Рация Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт. 
2. Батарея повышенной ёмкости (2800mAh) для Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт. 
3. Гибкая антенна NAGOYA NA-771 - 3 шт. 
4. Фонарики ручные,налобные,аккумуляторные -3шт 
5. Преобразователь 12В на 220В, 500ват 
6. Солнечные батареи для подпитки ноутбука-19Вт и зарядки раций. 
7. Часы наручные с секундомером (китай) -5шт. 
8. Антенна направленного действия для свитка и прослушки диапазон раций +5м кабеля. 
9. Ноутбук от 2 ядерного и выше для перехвата радиочастот. 
10. Сумка для ноутбука противоударный 
11. Аккумуляторные банки для подзарядки 5-19В 10-30А
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Была сегодня в Одесском Кризис-центре. Общались на тему нашей 28-й Бригады. Обсудили проблемы, которые присутствуют на сегодняшний день.
Недавно позвонили из МО, Управління речовим забезпеченням. Спрашивали о проблемах в обеспечении 28-й Бригады...
Итог : обещали в течение месяца обеспечить наших ребят на передовой обувью, формой и спальниками!
В целом беседой я довольна. Алена Балаба​, правда, говорит "Обещать не значит женится"  :smileflag:  Будем посмотреть  :smileflag: 
В любом случае этот звонок - это шаг на встречу друг к другу! Дай Бог, чтоб слова не расходились с делом 
Очень приятно видеть как расцветает моя страна! Приятно видеть положительную деформацию общества. Приятно видеть как поднимается наша Армия!
Кохаю тебе Україно!

----------


## 28ombr

У нас мало времени!
И это действительно Важно! Все в комплексе!

1. Рация Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт.*44$=132$
2. Батарея повышенной ёмкости (2800mAh) для Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт. 17-20$
3. Гибкая антенна NAGOYA NA-771 - 3 шт.*11$=33$
4. Фонарики ручные,
налобные, аккумуляторные -3шт 
5. Преобразователь 12В на 220В, 500ват 
6. Солнечные батареи для подпитки ноутбука-19Вт и зарядки раций. 
7. Часы наручные с секундомером (китай) -5шт. 
8. Антенна направленного действия для свитка и прослушки диапазон раций +5м кабеля. 
9. Ноутбук от 2 ядерного и выше для перехвата радиочастот. 
10. Сумка для ноутбука противоударный 
11. Аккумуляторные банки для подзарядки 5-19В 10-30А
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

За вчера.
Встретились с Вячеслав Медведев​. Он передал антенну и 50$ для закупки остального.
Времени мало, а купить нужно много.
Очень просим помощи для нашей 28-й Бригады!

Для одного із підрозділів 28-й Бригады 

1. Рация Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт. 
2. Батарея повышенной ёмкости (2800mAh) для Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт. 
3. Гибкая антенна NAGOYA NA-771 - 3 шт.(1 есть)
4. Фонарики ручные, налобные, аккумуляторные -3шт 
5. Преобразователь 12В на 220В, 500ват 
6. Солнечные батареи для подпитки ноутбука-19Вт и зарядки раций. 
7. Часы наручные с секундомером (китай) -5шт. 
8. Антенна направленного действия для свитка и прослушки диапазон раций +5м кабеля. 
9. Ноутбук от 2 ядерного и выше для перехвата радиочастот. 
10. Сумка для ноутбука противоударный 
11. Аккумуляторные банки для подзарядки 5-19В 10-30А
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Где я сегодня была? В Налоговой! Ой, вибачте, фіскальна служба України. А что я там делала? Подавала документы во включение себя в официальный реестр волонтеров  Было круто!  :smileflag:  Работники очень дружелюбные, все помогли, все рассказали, все подсказали. Эти несколько часов пролетели незаметно. Зато теперь в Киевском районе есть первый и пока единственный официальный волонтер  :smileflag: 
Зачем это нужно? А почему нет? Нам скрывать нечего, документальную отчетность мы давно ведем.  :smileflag:  а вдруг, как говорят эстонцы "прыиыгадицца"?  :smileflag: 
Вообщем кто перед выходными хотел, но еще не успел помочь 28-й Бригаде? Будем рады передать Вашу помощь нашим ребятам  :smileflag: 
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Бывают такие книги, открыв которую, хочется побыстрее прочитать, чтобы узнать чем все закончиться...В последнее время ловлю себя на мысли, что очень хочу быстрее дочитать свой рассказ ......и да да, я конечно же хочу и жду Хеппи Энд! Хочу Весну! Хочу улыбки, хочу Мира! Но иногда мне кажется, что книга бесконечна...наблюдаю за людьми вокруг...все чего то ждут...ждут что путинсдох, что воры и мошенники сами себя люстрировали, что нападет Россия на Одессу, ждут, что не нападет...ждут, все будет хорошо, ждут что будет плохо. Ждут что доллар упадет, ждут опять подвоха... Все сидят чего то ждут, ждут не замечая, что проносятся года, вот и жизнь промчала..
Там... на Передовой ко всему относятся по другому,они тоже ждут, ждут когда смогут обнять близких, выспаться в теплой постели, вымыться...пол года наши Одесситы 28-й Бригады ценой своих жизней дают нам каждый день возможность делать то, о чем они мечтают пол года...На протяжении 75-ти лет 28ОМГвБр была ангелом-хранителем нашей Одессы и области. Вот и сейчас, они стоят на линии огня, надежным заслоном между нами...и ними... 
Им нужна Наша помощь! Потому что помочь им больше некому Смайлик «frown» 75 лет они не бросали нас в трудную для города минуту. Неужели город бросит их тогда, когда Первый раз за 75 лет понадобилась Наша помощь Нашим ребятам 28-й ОМБр? 
Я знаю, нам всем сейчас тяжело. Но мы ведь одесситы! И своих не бросаем!
Очень прошу Вашей помощи!
Денег у нас есть всего 50$ и 1874 гривны..весь список мы не одолеем Смайлик «frown» Особенно ноутбук...не нужно новый...быть может у кого то из Вас валяется дома рабочий, но ненужный ноутбук? Здесь это просто железо, а там он может спасти чью то жизнь....и не одну!
Большое спасибо Тарасу из Иванов-Франковска за утеплители для танкистов. Спасибо Діана Козак за медикаменты! Спасибо нашей одесситке Anastasia Smirnova за часы, вкусняшки и немножко гигиены! Купили рюкзак для бойца.
Если каждый сделает по чуть чуть, то в итоге будет не мало Смайлик «wink» за каждым маленьким чудом всегда стоит чье то Большое Доброе Сердце! А у нас в Одессе их есть Смайлик «smile»
Для одного із підрозділів 28-й Бригады 
1. Рация Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт.*44$ = 132$
2. Батарея повышенной ёмкости (2800mAh) для Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт.*17$ = 51$
3. Гибкая антенна NAGOYA NA-771 - 3 шт.*11$=33$ (1 уже есть)
4. Фонарики ручные, налобные, аккумуляторные -3шт 
5. Преобразователь 12В на 220В, 500ват 
6. Солнечные батареи для подпитки ноутбука-19Вт и зарядки раций. 
7. Часы наручные с секундомером (китай) -5шт.(4 есть) 
8. Антенна направленного действия для свитка и прослушки диапазон раций +5м кабеля. 
9. Ноутбук от 2 ядерного и выше для перехвата радиочастот. 
10. Сумка для ноутбука противоударный 
11. Аккумуляторные банки для подзарядки 5-19В 10-30А
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Ось такі малюки допомогають нашім хлопцям 28ОМБр  :smileflag:  Їх робить Оксана Мельник​, та виставляє на благодійному аукціоні. Мішки допомогли купити нам електрокабель, та відправити його до хлопців на відновлення світла, а білочка буде допомогати закупити раціі і посилювани антенни для 28 ОМБр! Велика подяка від хлопців за цих малят!
Деякі військослужбовці зараз в невеличкому отпуску, поки я була у Київі, вони заходили до нас у волонтерскій центр, де отримували у нас дещо їм необхідне. Також разом з Александра Степовая​ ,  Борис Богомольный​ та Яною ми зібрали дуже необхідну посилку для одного військослужбовця 28 ОМБр. Коли ми зустрічали останнього разу 28-у у відпустку дівчата запримітили одного хлопця, худенького, але дуже мужнього, та взяли над ним шефство  :smileflag:  
Дуже приємно коли одесити втручаються в справи своїх земляків військослужбовців. Дякую вам усім! Пишаюся тобой, Одеса!
Нагадую, хлопці ще там, нам багато що треба! Ми досі не закрили прохання по раціях! А воно дуже важливе!
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Еще одна хорошая новость.
Отделом речового забеспечення Министерства Обороны Украины было выдано 500 пар канадских берц на Передовую для наших ребят 28-й Бригады! Созвонилась с нашим вернувшимся после ранения Правильным зам.потылом. Берцы приехали и уже выдаются! Это очень здорово! Отдел реч.заб. нам пообещал, что в ближайшее время обуют Всех ребят 28-й Бригады. По форме немножко сложнее...но, тоже будут стараться. Огромное спасибо всем! Отдельное спасибо за хорошую работу Юрий Василенко!

----------


## 28ombr

20/03 
ПриватБанк : 0
Наличными : 0
Звонили с Ширлана, просят электрокабель, бензопилы, топоры.
Звонили ребята 28-й Бригады с Передовой, просят...эх...
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

21/03
Карта ПриватБанка : 90.54 грн
Инна Фезлер​ подарила 2 антенны и 3 батареи повышенной емкости. Продолжаем собирать наш комплекс для 28-й Бригады :

1. Рация Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт.*44$ = 132$
2. Батарея повышенной ёмкости (2800mAh) для Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт.(есть)
3. Гибкая антенна NAGOYA NA-771 - 3 шт.*11$=33$ (есть)
4. Фонарики ручные, налобные, аккумуляторные -3шт 
5. Преобразователь 12В на 220В, 500ват 
6. Солнечные батареи для подпитки ноутбука-19Вт и зарядки раций.  типа http://dp.prom.ua/p74678201-solnechnaya-zaryadka-panel.html или http://massagerka.prom.ua/p15325761-universalnoe-zaryadnoe-solnechnoe.html
7. Часы наручные с секундомером (китай) -5шт.(4 есть) 
8. Антенна направленного действия для свитка и прослушки диапазон раций +5м кабеля. (ребята нашли)
9. Ноутбук от 2 ядерного и выше для перехвата радиочастот. (нашли)
10. Сумка для ноутбука противоударный 
11. Аккумуляторные банки для подзарядки 5-19В 10-30А

Осталось совсем не много и наш комплекс для радиоборьбы будет Готов!
Очень прошу помочь нам с покупками!
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Спасибо *Nata Pranzhu*​ за усиленные антенны для наших бойцов 28-й Бригады!  :smileflag:  Волонтер волонтеру друг и товарищ  :smileflag:

----------


## 28ombr

22/03 - поступлений 0.
Продолжаем собирать наш комплекс для 28-й Бригады. Осталось совсем не много и наш комплекс для радиоборьбы будет Готов!
Очень прошу помочь нам с покупками!  :

1. Рация Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт.*44$ = 132$
2. Батарея повышенной ёмкости (2800mAh) для Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт.(есть)
3. Гибкая антенна NAGOYA NA-771 - 3 шт.*11$=33$ (есть)
4. Фонарики ручные, налобные, аккумуляторные -3шт 
5. Преобразователь 12В на 220В, 500ват 
6. Солнечные батареи для подпитки ноутбука-19Вт и зарядки раций.  типа http://dp.prom.ua/p74678201-solnechnaya-zaryadka-panel.html или http://massagerka.prom.ua/p15325761-universalnoe-zaryadnoe-solnechnoe.html
7. Часы наручные с секундомером (китай) -5шт.(4 есть) 
8. Антенна направленного действия для свитка и прослушки диапазон раций +5м кабеля. (ребята нашли)
9. Ноутбук от 2 ядерного и выше для перехвата радиочастот. (нашли)
10. Сумка для ноутбука противоударный 
11. Аккумуляторные банки для подзарядки 5-19В 10-30А
---------------------------------------------------------------
Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна :
---------------------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : 4149 4978 2645 6958  (Алєксєєва Оксана) 
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.liqpay.com - (380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
SWIFT
Доллар $
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701841
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: JP MORGAN CHASE BANK SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 0011000080
IBAN: UA663052990004149497826701841
--------------------------------------------------------------
Евро €
BENEFICIARY: ALEKSEEVA OKSANA
ACCOUNT: 4149497826701932
BANK OF BENEFICIARY: PRIVATBANK SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK: Commerzbank AG Frankfurt am Main Germany 
SWIFT CODE: COBADEFF
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT: 400886700401
IBAN: UA343052990004149497826701932
----------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal : [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------------------
Western Union or MoneyGram : Odessa, Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104)
----------------------------------------------------------------
WebMoney :
WMZ  Z333596583566   USD
WMU  U395192501368   UAH
WMR  R256803961211   RUB 
WME  E323959347994   EUR
-----------------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
м Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
------------------------------------------------------------------
75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами! Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! 
Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
звіт https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr 
----------------------------------------------------
страница волонтера : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006863022270

----------


## 28ombr

Поступлений :0
В копилке :
2377,2 грн
wmz-кошелек ($) - 11,64
wmu-кошелек (грн) - 1.06
paypal : 0
Продолжаем собирать наш комплекс для 28-й Бригады. Осталось совсем не много и наш комплекс для радиоборьбы будет Готов!
Очень прошу помочь нам с покупками!  :

1. Рация Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт.*44$ = 132$
2. Фонарики ручные, налобные, аккумуляторные -3шт 
3. Преобразователь 12В на 220В, 500ват - 1 шт
4. Солнечные батареи для подпитки ноутбука-19Вт и зарядки раций.  типа http://dp.prom.ua/p74678201-solnechnaya-zaryadka-panel.html или http://massagerka.prom.ua/p15325761-universalnoe-zaryadnoe-solnechnoe.html
5. Часы наручные с секундомером (китай) -1 шт 
6. Аккумуляторные банки для подзарядки 5-19В 10-30А
---------------------------------------------------------------
фін.звіт : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна* :
---------------------------------------------------------------
*+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр. 
(зареєстрований волонтер у Держ.реєстрі волонтерів АТО від 13.03.2015р.)*
---------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : № счета - 29244825509100, МФО 305299, ЕГРПОУ 14360570, 
Наименование платежа : допомога 28-й Бригаді 
№ Карти : *4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана Миколаївна (амуніція,оптика, інше)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0021 6754 (Лоренц Олександр - запчастини)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0070 1763  (Юшкевіч Лариса - медицина)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7423 1527 2587  (Богданов Олександр - пальне в АТО)*
----------------------------------------------------
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------
інші рахунки : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1144293750
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Актуальний список потреб 28-ї Бригади* : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnUKEvRqYAxjHeq-I7tBIsz0nYXcrQTDx0yXu2idf4/edit#gid=0
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Залишати допомогу можна : м. Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами!* 
Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr

----------


## 28ombr

Update 24/03
В нашей копилочке 2377,2+199=2576.22 грн (Спасибо Ксюша!)
wmz-кошелек ($) - 11,64
wmu-кошелек (грн) - 1.06
paypal : 0
Получили посылочку из Киева от Юлии. Спасибо огромное! Овечки неймовірні  :smileflag: 
Продолжаем собирать наш комплекс для 28-й Бригады. Осталось совсем не много и комплекс для радиоборьбы будет Готов!
Очень прошу помочь нам с покупками!  :

1. Рация Baofeng UV-82 - 3 шт.*44$ = 132$
2. Фонарики ручные, налобные, аккумуляторные -3шт 
3. Преобразователь 12В на 220В, 500ват - 1 шт
4. Солнечные батареи для подпитки ноутбука-19Вт и зарядки раций.  типа http://dp.prom.ua/p74678201-solnechnaya-zaryadka-panel.html или http://massagerka.prom.ua/p15325761-universalnoe-zaryadnoe-solnechnoe.html
5. Часы наручные с секундомером (китай) -1 шт 
6. Аккумуляторные банки для подзарядки 5-19В 10-30А
---------------------------------------------------------------
фін.звіт : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна* :
---------------------------------------------------------------
*+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр. 
(зареєстрований волонтер у Держ.реєстрі волонтерів АТО від 13.03.2015р.)*
---------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : № счета - 29244825509100, МФО 305299, ЕГРПОУ 14360570, 
Наименование платежа : допомога 28-й Бригаді 
№ Карти : *4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана Миколаївна (амуніція,оптика, інше)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0021 6754 (Лоренц Олександр - запчастини)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0070 1763  (Юшкевіч Лариса - медицина)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7423 1527 2587  (Богданов Олександр - пальне в АТО)*
----------------------------------------------------
інші рахунки : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1144293750
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Актуальний список потреб 28-ї Бригади* : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnUKEvRqYAxjHeq-I7tBIsz0nYXcrQTDx0yXu2idf4/edit#gid=0
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Залишати допомогу можна : м. Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами!* 
Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr

----------


## 28ombr

Давненько не было отчетиков. Вибачте, очень насыщенная неделя. И физически и эмоционально...
Большое спасибо Всем за поздравления с днем рождения! Я Вас всех люблю! Спасибо Всем, кто высылал посылки для наших ребят из 28-й Бригады! Спасибо Всем кто приносил подарки для них в волонтерский центр. Сегодня сделаю польный фото и фин.отчет. Спасибо Ярослав Ярик​, который помогает нам сейчас с раненым бойцом! Вы самые лучшие! Немного отвлеклась на помощь нашим раненым здесь, в Одессе. Скоро собираемся в поездку, ребята соскучились, говорят давненько нас не было  :smileflag:  Будем хлопці, будем  :smileflag:  Готовьте Ваше радушие и хорошее настроение 
А мы пока собираем гостинцы. Нужны кофе, влажные салфетки, вкусняшки(печеньки/прянички). Список технических потребностей 28-й Бригады на передовой скинуть чуть позже.
---------------------------------------------------------------
фін.звіт : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна* :
---------------------------------------------------------------
*+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр. 
(зареєстрований волонтер у Держ.реєстрі волонтерів АТО від 13.03.2015р.)*
---------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : № счета - 29244825509100, МФО 305299, ЕГРПОУ 14360570, 
Наименование платежа : допомога 28-й Бригаді 
№ Карти : *4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана Миколаївна (амуніція,оптика, інше)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0021 6754 (Лоренц Олександр - запчастини)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0070 1763  (Юшкевіч Лариса - медицина)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7423 1527 2587  (Богданов Олександр - пальне в АТО)*
----------------------------------------------------
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------
інші рахунки : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1144293750
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Актуальний список потреб 28-ї Бригади* : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnUKEvRqYAxjHeq-I7tBIsz0nYXcrQTDx0yXu2idf4/edit#gid=0
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Залишати допомогу можна : м. Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами!* 
Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr

----------


## 28ombr

Обещала отчет : с 25/03 по 3/04
Снежана Тихонова​ выслала нам кучу медицины и всяких нужностей, в том числе и теплые парки, которые очень кстати  :smileflag:  Anastasia Smirnova​ купила 3 фонарика для нашего комплекса-перехватчика бесед противника.
Екатерина Городецкая​ передала кое-что из медицины при растяжениях и травмах.
27 марта позвонили вечером наша коллега из Запорожского госпиталя Светлана и попросила помочь встретить на вокзале бойца нашей 28-й Бригады, прибывал он поздно ночью, или рано утром, даже не знаю как будет правильно  :smileflag:  Бойца нужно было помочь встретить и отвезти в часть в Чабанку.Написала пост, надеясь на Чудо и оно, Чудо не заставило себя долго ждать. Откликнулось очень много людей! Я вообще приятно поражаюсь нашей Одессе  :smileflag:  Позавчера попросила 100 покрышек на полигон Широкий лан и за сутки мы нашли их На Много больше! Вчера попросила поддоны и за пару часов они были найдены! Супер Вот это скорость! Вот это сплоченность наших граждан!  :smileflag:  Круть  :smileflag: 
Едем дальше..вообщем Ярослав Ярик​ не просто встретил нашего бойца, он его покормил, дал денежек на карманные расходы и с комфортом доставил в часть! Спасибо огромное от бойца и от всего нашего волонтерского коллектива! Теперь вы тоже немножечко волонтер  тыщща плюсов в карму Вам и Вашей семье!!!! Геннадий Москаленко​ подарил крестики от своего магазина УкропShop, Mykola Drebot​ передал для бойцов медяльоны-обереги. Одессит, пожелавший остаться неназваным подарил ребятам немножко Celoxa. Спасибо Вам Огромное! Большое спасибо Всем, кто помогал денежкой за этот период. Отдельное спасибо Юрий Василенко​ и отделу Вещевого Обеспечения Министерства Обороны Украины. Нашим ребятам была выделена форма и берцы на Всю! бригаду. Так что в ближайшее время парни будут одеты и обуты! 
Пока готовимся к поездке отправили пару срочных посылок на Передовую ребятам.
Едем дальше...немножко ребят было в отпусках, заезжали к нам, вернее к себе в кабинет своей бригады в волонтерском центре. Очень приятно их видеть, еще приятнее слышать от них слова благодарности. Спасибо Всем, кто вместе с нами помогает нашей 28-й Бригаде!
фин.отчет : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit#gid=0
В нашей копилке 3151,47 грн
wmz-кошелек ($) - 11,64
wmu-кошелек (грн) - 1.06
paypal : 0
Если кого пропустила - вибачте, очень динамичная была неделя  :smileflag:  Постараюсь быстрее скидывать отчетики.
Собираемся в поездку, список потребностей будет следующим постом.
Еще раз всем спасибо! Слава 28-й Бригаде! Слава Украине!
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна* :
---------------------------------------------------------------
*+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр. 
(зареєстрований волонтер у Держ.реєстрі волонтерів АТО від 13.03.2015р.)*
---------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : № счета - 29244825509100, МФО 305299, ЕГРПОУ 14360570, 
Наименование платежа : допомога 28-й Бригаді 
№ Карти : *4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана Миколаївна (амуніція,оптика, інше)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0021 6754 (Лоренц Олександр - запчастини)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0070 1763  (Юшкевіч Лариса - медицина)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7423 1527 2587  (Богданов Олександр - пальне в АТО)*
----------------------------------------------------
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------
інші рахунки : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1144293750
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Актуальний список потреб 28-ї Бригади* : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnUKEvRqYAxjHeq-I7tBIsz0nYXcrQTDx0yXu2idf4/edit#gid=0
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Залишати допомогу можна : м. Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами!* 
Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr

----------


## 28ombr



----------


## 28ombr

Детки 49-й школы написали письма, сделали поделки и передали сладости для наших ребят 28-й Бригады. Студенты французского факультета института им. Мечникова передали ангелочков. Спасибо преподавателю Татьяне! 
В отпуске был один из наших бойцов. Заходил в гости вместе с супругой  :smileflag: 
Девочки госпитальные волонтеры передали немножко разных нужностей. Собираемся в поездку на Передовую. Спасибо всем, кто помогает!
фин.отчет : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit#gid=0
В нашей копилке 3151,47 грн
wmz-кошелек ($) - 11,64
wmu-кошелек (грн) - 1.06
paypal : 0
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна* :
---------------------------------------------------------------
*+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр. 
(зареєстрований волонтер у Держ.реєстрі волонтерів АТО від 13.03.2015р.)*
---------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : № счета - 29244825509100, МФО 305299, ЕГРПОУ 14360570, 
Наименование платежа : допомога 28-й Бригаді 
№ Карти : *4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана Миколаївна (амуніція,оптика, інше)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0021 6754 (Лоренц Олександр - запчастини)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0070 1763  (Юшкевіч Лариса - медицина)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7423 1527 2587  (Богданов Олександр - пальне в АТО)*
----------------------------------------------------
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------
інші рахунки : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1144293750
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Актуальний список потреб 28-ї Бригади* : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnUKEvRqYAxjHeq-I7tBIsz0nYXcrQTDx0yXu2idf4/edit#gid=0
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Залишати допомогу можна : м. Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами!* 
Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr

----------


## 28ombr

Наши парни сегодня утром пробрались на позиции сепаров и сперли у них флаг  :smileflag: 
+ Один трофей в нашей 28-й Бригаде   :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## 28ombr

Сегодня к нам в гости приехали военные с полигона "Широкий Лан". Помните? У нас была акция "Отдай солдату колесо". Вы в нее с удовольствием включились  :smileflag:  наша цель была 100 покрышек за неделю и 16 поддонов. Наша акция плавно переросла в стародавнюю украинскую забаву "Поймай колесико"  :smileflag: )) Покрышек было далеко Не 100, а больше. И поддоны в нужном количестве! И это при учете того, что мы проехали всего лишь по 3-м местам, что составляет небольшую часть договоренных  :smileflag:  Вообщем военные не расчитали с техникой  :smileflag:   Отзывчивость и щедрость одесситов была на много больше! Ждем ребят на второй заход 
А теперь по порядку. С утра мы долго ждали военных  У них сломалась какая то финтифлюшка(простите девочку, ну не моё это, знать всю машину по запчастям) Пока мы их ждали приехал Сигизмунд Одесский​ и притащил нам прицеп покрышек. Дальше мы поехали на авторынок "Куяльник", где Александр Лоренц​ второй день рассказывал переживающим гражданам, что собранные им покрышки Не на очередной Майдан, а для повышения боєздатності нашей Украинской Армии  :smileflag:  для оборудования полосы по тактике ведения боя  :smileflag:  Закинули покрышки, попили кофе, купили поломаную финтифлюшку, еще кое-какие запчасти и поехали дальше. Дальше нас ждала встреча с Вован Сидорович​. И тут наступил ВсЁ!!! Часть покрышек и поддонов даже не влезла  :smileflag:  Ребят напоили кофе, накормили вкусняшкой, надавали варенья, 6 баклажек Крещенской воды, как шутил Владимир "естественный фонарик. Попил воды, засиял нимб, можно освещать себе дорогу к палатке "  :smileflag:  А еще Вова их заправил солярой. Удивительно, правда? Мы тоже удивились, когда узнали, что ребятам на Камаз выделили всего 40 литров соляры....и крутись как хочешь, но нужно еще доехать до Широкого Лана без дозаправки...
После загрузки машины мы заскочили по дороге в волонтерский центр, надавали подарочков, передали посылочку для одного военного из радиоразведки и попрощались с ребятами. День был насыщенный. Погода и некоторые ситуации показывали все оттенки серого  :smileflag:  
Тронул один момент...когда были в волонтерском центре, один военный на карте нашел свой дом, а второй то место, где летом от российских градов погибали его товарищи.....
Спасибо Всем кто помог и помогает нашим солдатам! Спасибо что Вы есть!
---------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------
фін.звіт : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна* :
---------------------------------------------------------------
*+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр. 
(зареєстрований волонтер у Держ.реєстрі волонтерів АТО від 13.03.2015р.)*
---------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : № счета - 29244825509100, МФО 305299, ЕГРПОУ 14360570, 
Наименование платежа : допомога 28-й Бригаді 
№ Карти : *4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана Миколаївна (амуніція,оптика, інше)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0021 6754 (Лоренц Олександр - запчастини)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0070 1763  (Юшкевіч Лариса - медицина)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7423 1527 2587  (Богданов Олександр - пальне в АТО)*
----------------------------------------------------
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------
інші рахунки : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1144293750
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Актуальний список потреб 28-ї Бригади* : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnUKEvRqYAxjHeq-I7tBIsz0nYXcrQTDx0yXu2idf4/edit#gid=0
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Залишати допомогу можна : м. Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами!* 
Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr

----------


## 28ombr



----------


## 28ombr

*Дорогие хозяюшки Одесситки!*
*Многие из Вас будут в четверг печь Паски. Этот праздник Пасхи, как и многие прошедшие праздники наши ребята 28-й Бригады будут встречать на фронте.....
А можно Вас попросить испечь на 2-3 паски больше, чем обычно? А мы с удовольствием в четверг после обеда у Вас их заберем! В пятницу мы оформим посылочки, и к великому празднику Пасхи кусочек Вашей щедрой души будет на фронте у наших ребят! 
Каждая паска, сделанная Вами с любовью обретет своего благодарного воина!!!*
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Адрес и количество можно оставлять в личных сообщениях, или по телефону :

*+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.* ( реєстрація у держ.реєстрі волонтерів АТО від 13.03.2015р.)

----------


## 28ombr

Наконец-то, спустя год, в нашей 28 бригаде есть достаточное к-во полевых медиков.
Но, вынужденна в очередной раз обратиться за помощью, без Вас, ну ни как.
Просьба от медиков полевого госпиталя:
пульсометр - 2шт.
тонометр - 5 шт.(не электронный)
одноразовые скальпеля - 50 шт. ( есть в наличии)
иглодержатель - 5 шт.
хир.пинцет - 5 шт.
хир.зажим - 5 шт.
хир.ножницы - 6 шт.
мешок Амбу( ручной аппарат для искусственной вентиляции легких) - 5 шт.
воздуховоды №4 - 4 шт.
трубки интубационные 7; 7,5;, 8 - 10шт.
воротник Шанца - 2 шт.
ручной аспиратор - 2шт.
димедрол в амп. - 5 уп.( 5 уже есть)
присыпка детская - 20 шт.
фурасемид в амп. - 20 уп.
дротаверин в таб. - 10 уп.
нимесулид в таб. - 20 шт.
пробиотики - много
аминокапроновая к-та в порошке - 10 уп.
глюкозы р-р 5-10% - 50( если по 400 мл.) - 100 (если по 200мл) фл., желательно в пластике
реосорбилакт 200мл. - 50 фл.
*Помогите спасать жизни!*
---------------------------------------------------------------
фін.звіт : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна* :
---------------------------------------------------------------
*+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр. 
(зареєстрований волонтер у Держ.реєстрі волонтерів АТО від 13.03.2015р.)*
---------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : № счета - 29244825509100, МФО 305299, ЕГРПОУ 14360570, 
Наименование платежа : допомога 28-й Бригаді 
№ Карти : *4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана Миколаївна (амуніція,оптика, інше)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0021 6754 (Лоренц Олександр - запчастини)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0070 1763  (Юшкевіч Лариса - медицина)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7423 1527 2587  (Богданов Олександр - пальне в АТО)*
----------------------------------------------------
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------
інші рахунки : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1144293750
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Актуальний список потреб 28-ї Бригади* : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnUKEvRqYAxjHeq-I7tBIsz0nYXcrQTDx0yXu2idf4/edit#gid=0
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Залишати допомогу можна : м. Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами!* 
Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr

----------


## 28ombr

Есть в нашей 28-й Бригаде и такой трофей  :smileflag: 
Архивное, шкодное  :smileflag:

----------


## 28ombr

*ТЕРМІНОВО* збираємось до наших хлопців в АТО. Дещо треба відвезти на різні ВОПи. Хлопці просять розвантажувальни системи, штурмові ножі, безпалі рукавички, окуляри, легкі балаклави, рації, каліматорні приціли, планки пікатіні, пбс та інше. Також завжди потрібна білизна, шкарпетки, вологі серветки, кава, чай.Також потрібні запчастини та ліки. Детальніше по потребах : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnUKEvRqYAxjHeq-I7tBIsz0nYXcrQTDx0yXu2idf4/edit?usp=sharing
Назад за проханням волонтерів, яки займаються евакуацієй тварин із зони АТО скоріш за все будемо вивозити собак великіх порід. Тварини дуже виснажені, деякі поранені, тому часу на збори в нас не багато 
---------------------------------------------------
фін.звіт : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZItGppaKtGEuL8_tINqcW8wJraM08S_D6nz39OYXtlQ/edit?usp=sharing
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Підтримати Нашу героїчну 28-у Бригаду Одеситів можна* :
---------------------------------------------------------------
*+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр. 
(зареєстрований волонтер у Держ.реєстрі волонтерів АТО від 13.03.2015р.)*
---------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : № счета - 29244825509100, МФО 305299, ЕГРПОУ 14360570, 
Наименование платежа : допомога 28-й Бригаді 
№ Карти : *4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана Миколаївна (амуніція,оптика, інше)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0021 6754 (Лоренц Олександр - запчастини)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7556 0070 1763  (Юшкевіч Лариса - медицина)*
----------------------------------------------------
ПриватБанк : *5168 7423 1527 2587  (Богданов Олександр - пальне в АТО)*
----------------------------------------------------
Як що у вас карта іншого банку, зробити перевод можна тут https://sendmoney.privatbank.ua/
----------------------------------------------------
інші рахунки : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1144293750
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Актуальний список потреб 28-ї Бригади* : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnUKEvRqYAxjHeq-I7tBIsz0nYXcrQTDx0yXu2idf4/edit#gid=0
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Залишати допомогу можна : м. Одеса,вул.Ланжеронівська,3. Кабінет - 28-ї Бригади - №70 (в арці праворуч) (або можемо забрати самі у в будь-якому зручному для Вас місці) залишати для хлопців можна Саші, або Ксюші
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*75-років 28 Бригада завжди поруч з Нами!* 
Завжди на захисті нашої Одеси !
Допоможи їм бути эфективними, та мати сучасне екіпірування, утримуючи ворога далеко від нашого дому! Ціною свого життя вони зберігають мир і спокій навколо нашої Одеси, як і багато років тому!
Не будь байдужим! Пїдтримуй своїх Земляків!
------------------------------------------------------------------
мы в Базе проверенных волонтеров :
http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/28-otdelnaya-gvardejskaya-mehanizirovannaya-brigada-volontery/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
группа в Фейсбуке : https://www.facebook.com/Odessa28OMBr
Дуже просимо Вашої Допомоги!!!
---------------------------------------------------

----------


## 28ombr

*Дорогие хозяюшки Одесситки!*

*Многие из Вас сегодня пекут Пасхальные куличи. 
Этот праздник Пасхи, как и многие прошедшие праздники наши ребята 28-й Бригады будут встречать на фронте.....
А можно Вас попросить испечь на 2-3 пасочки больше, чем обычно? А мы с удовольствием сегодня после обеда у Вас их заберем! А завтра оформим посылочки, и к великому празднику Пасхи кусочек Вашей щедрой души будет на фронте у наших ребят! 

Каждая пасочка, сделанная Вами с любовью обретет своего благодарного воина!!!*
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Звоние и мы с удовольствием приедем за Пасхальными куличиками в любое удобное для Вас место!:

*+380677306104 - Ксюша Алєксєєва - волонтер 28-ї ОМБр.* ( реєстрація у держ.реєстрі волонтерів АТО від 13.03.2015р.)

----------


## Macjunia

Здравствуйте.Подскажите,пож.,к кому можно обратиться за юридической помощью и консультацией по вопросам участников Ато? Мой сын только вернулся,мобилизирован в первой волне,был в 24 мех Львовской бригаде.На руках только довидка о том,что он участвовал в Ато.Документы на участника боевых дий поданы из части,а про довидку везде говорят,что ее мало...К кому можно обратиться? Подскажите,спасибо.

----------


## inesska

> Здравствуйте.Подскажите,пож.,к кому можно обратиться за юридической помощью и консультацией по вопросам участников Ато? Мой сын только вернулся,мобилизирован в первой волне,был в 24 мех Львовской бригаде.На руках только довидка о том,что он участвовал в Ато.Документы на участника боевых дий поданы из части,а про довидку везде говорят,что ее мало...К кому можно обратиться? Подскажите,спасибо.


 Информация со странички Ксюши:
+380677099941 - Julia Tokaeva - Юрист АТО

----------


## Macjunia

> Информация со странички Ксюши:
> +380677099941 - Julia Tokaeva - Юрист АТО


 Спасибо большое! Уже и не надеялась на чей то ответ)))

----------


## Niogat

Не нашел другой темы. Слава Героям!!! Держитесь ребята мы с вами!!!

----------


## Виктор Милевский

Да, ребята вчера были на высоте! Слава Героям!

----------


## Pase4ka

Слава Україні!

----------


## maminkotir



----------


## maminkotir

Повернись живим добавил(а) 3 новых фото.
Вчера, в 10:54 · отредактировано · 
Эти ребята отбили назад потерянные позиции в Марьинке
Дальше я опишу хронологию попытки прорыва и что происходило в реальности. Как я уже много раз говорил, эта война не проиграна благодаря отдельным людям, которые в какой-то момент смогли встать и совершить ПОСТУПОК. Это одни из таких. Поэтому перед прочтением я прошу вас посмотреть на их лица пару минут. Не торопясь
Это ребята из 2го батальона 28й бриагды. Большинство из них одесситы. Они держат крайние позиции в Марьинке.
Но давайте уже перейдем к хронологии событий среды:
5:00 начало обстрела наших позиций.
Марьинка - это практически пригород Донецка бои там идут постоянно и воспринимаются как должное. Но тем утром градус быстро стал выше чем обычно. По Марьинке с разных сторон были нанесены удары артиллерией и бронегруппами. Эти ребята держали позицию "Сова". Дом, который стоит среди поля. Единственный нормальный пункт для наблюдения. Там же находились и 2 наши тепловизора. В силу особенностей местности в случае интенсивного обстрела Сова легко отрезается от подмоги любой из сторон. Так вышло и в то утро.
Атака в среду в 5 утра отличалась от обычных обстрелов по нескольким параметрам: своей интенсивностью (очень много работала арта, огромное количество пехоты с той стороны (по разным данным до батальона), применением бронетехники (позиции ребят атаковал один танк и 2 БМП) и применением средств радиоэлектронной борьбы (были очень большие проблемы со всеми видами связи).
Жесточайшие бои продолжались с 5 утра до 12 дня. В них погибло 2 человека из этой группы. Один из них был на злощастной "Сове" и погиб от артиллерии, зенитчика убили выстрелом из танка.
Всей этой орде противостояла вот эта горстка ребят, у них не было тяжелого вооружения или брони. Они продержались до 12 дня, после чего приняли решение отойти. На тот момент они не получили никакой подмоги. Наша артиллерия по неясным причинам тоже молчала. Ребята больше просто не могли держаться в неравном бою.
Я не могу назвать точное время, когда начала работать наша артиллерия, но это было между 12 и 13 часами. Либо, когда наши начали отходить, либо сразу после. Арта не позволила сепарам занять покинутые ребятами позиции.
Ребята отступили до командного пункта и отнесли туда раненных. Из-за проблем со связью было неясно что же происходит, что делать дальше и почему молчала наша арта.
Оказалось, что по Марьинке "работают" с разных сторон и пытаются вбить клин между ней и Красногоровкой. На тот момент судьба Марьинки действительно висела на волоске.
13:00 к ребятам выходит зам комбата Анатолий (он просил не называть своей фамилии). Он вышел со словами: "мы идем отбивать наши позиции. Кто не пойдет - может сразу собирать хлам и ехать на**уй в Одессу!". Возражений не было. Ребята полным составом с замкомбатом во главе пошли назад.
Артиллерия проснулась почти вся сразу. Заработали все калибры, включая "Град". Это удерживало сепаров в "зеленке" и не давало закрепится на наших позициях. К моменту возвращения ребят они оставались ничейными.
Ребята провели зачистки, но нужно было возвращаться на покинутый взводный опорный пункт. Под огнем чужой артиллерии, танка, двух БМП и в десять раз превосходящего противника в лесопосадках. На это задание согласились идти шестеро ребят, включая замкомбата. Все они есть на этом фото.
Позиции вернулись к нам. До 15:00 бои продолжались, после хорошо поработали реактивщики и сепы начали отступать. Пререстрелки были, но интенсивность огня сильно упала.
В 19:00 среды вся Марьинка радостно кричала: "слава Украине!". Ребята из Одессы праздновали свою победу. Еще 12 часов назад были все шансы, что сепары прорвутся. Но Марьинка устояла, благодаря очень конкретным людям, которые нашли в себе мужество и сказали: "никто кроме нас".
Следующая ночь прошла спокойно с мелкими перестрелками. Вчера к ним прибыло подкрепление, чтобы провести окончательные зачистки территорий, которые были какое-то время ничейными.
Ночь на сегодня была жаркой. Работала артиллерия в две стороны, но без потерь.
Всего за среду у 28й бригады в Марьинке погибло 4 человека и было ранено 28.
Сейчас Марьинка полностью контролируется нами. Кроме "Совы", на которой похоронены два наших тепловизора.
Нам нужно срочно купить новые и отвезти ребятам. Тепловизоры Pulsar HD50S (по 3300$) и 5 цифровых раций Motorola DP4400 (по 656$) с гарнитурами (по 65$). Генераторы, которые они просили вчера уже сегодня будут на месте. Цена вопроса чуть более 10 000 долларов. Помогите нам успеть.
У нас остается много вопросов: почему опорник был не готов к наступлению? Почему слабо сработала разведка? Почему не было нормально координации? Вопросов много, и мы их не раз зададим. Но этот пост о другом. Он о людях чей героизм перечеркнул все остальное
Ну и на прощание хочу сказать: Одесса - это Украина, Марьинка - это Украина и Донецк - это Украина. Фотографии документов кадыровцев, которым наши ребята в среду это объяснили прилагаются. Так будет со всеми, у кого есть претензии к нашей территориальной целостности.
Слава Украине!
Этот пост писали:
Ольга Решетилова (в Марьинке)
Виталий Дейнега (в Киеве)
https://www.facebook.com/deynega (добавляйтесь)
Проект «Повернись живим»
https://www.facebook.com/backandalive (подписывайтесь)
https://twitter.com/BackAndAlive

----------


## maminkotir

Сергей Братчук
24 мин. · 
До усіх привітань з нагоди Дня журналіста приєднується славний розвідник Рекс (28 омбр)! І спробуйте не ЛАЙкнути) Вітаємо!

----------


## maminkotir

Далия Северин добавила 6 новых фото — с Даниилом- Стелла Царенко и еще 3.
3 мин. · 
Волонтери Одеси в підтримку героїчної 28 бригади!
Хлопці, ми з вами!
Хто ще з волонтерів бажає приєднатися до нашої ініціативи? Смайлик «smile» Заходьте до офісу Сотні Далії Северин)
Нашим військовим приємно бачити своїх ангелів!

----------


## maminkotir

> *stella 07*:
> Начинаю сбор посылки для наших ребят с 28 бр. Им нужно-планшет(срочно!), влажные салфетки, кофе (очень просят), сигареты, средство от комаров и клещей, банданы, футболки, шорты, тапочки резиновые, тусы, тактические очки, наколенники, ну и по возможность что то вкусное), приправы, макароны и пюре мивина, Все это добро можно приносить для Стеллы на наш склад который находится на Мечникова 76. Спасибо за Вашу помощь! Вместе Мы Сила!!!


 http://http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2269954&p=56590500#post56590500

----------


## maminkotir

> Повернись живим добавил(а) 2 новых фото.
> 3 ч. · 
> В 28 бригаде есть пулемет Максим, в комплектации "21 век".
> Называется Дуся, на фото Дуся с детьми.
> Артем Пархоменко. Днепропетровск
> Проект «Повернись живим»
> https://www.facebook.com/backandalive (подписывайтесь)
> https://twitter.com/BackAndAlive

----------


## alibaba_09

> 


 Это ДШКМ, на самодельном станке.
А боеприпасы МДЗ (12,7 мм патрон с зажигательной пулей мгновенного действия).

----------


## maminkotir

7 человек из нашей 28й прорвались на мине((((

----------


## alibaba_09

В 14.00 http://www.mil.gov.ua/news/2015/06/0...h-vijskovih--/
6 мобилизованных и 1 контрактник

----------


## Хлопчик

господи..когда же закончится..сердце изболелось..пусть все матери дождутся своих сыновей...и я тоже..

----------


## maminkotir



----------


## maminkotir

Пока кипят страсти в тылу, на Передовой у 28-й Бригады всё еще проблемы с электричеством и нам край как нужно 1000 метров кабеля, а еще нам нужно дособрать Спецназ Нацгвардии, пока у ребят короткая ротация...
Надеюсь на Вашу помощь!
Слава Украине!
-------------------------------------------------------
‪#‎На_28_ю_Бригаду‬ :
‪#‎ПриватБанк‬ : 5168 7556 1167 4108 Алєксєєва Оксана Миколаївна
-------------------------------------------------------
На ‪#‎Спецназ_Нацгвардії‬ ШТОРМ:
‪#‎Приват_Банк‬ : 4149 4978 2645 6958 Алєксєєва Оксана Миколаївна
1. Набедренная кабура под ПМ - 35 шт.
2. Подсумки под АК (спаренные) - 35 шт.
3. Тактические перчатки - 35 шт.
4. Тактические ножи - 35 шт.
5. Тактические фонари - 35 шт.
6. Турникеты - 35 шт.
7. Калиматорный прицел - 35 шт.
8. ПБС(глушитель) на 5.45 - 35 шт.
9. Тактический рюкзак на 30-40л - 33 шт.
10. Баул на 80-100л - 35 шт. 
------------------------------------------------------------
Всё это ‪#‎Вы_можете_купить_Сами_и_передать‬ :
Новая Почта. Бердянск. Отделение #1, Алексеева Оксана, 0677306104
------------------------------------------------------------
Для Александр Богданов
1. Рация Motorola + активные наушники
2. Тепловизор - 1
4. Медная пластина 25*25 толщина 0.5мм для растяжек - 1
5. Тактический фонарь - 1
------------------------------------------------------------
Для всех ребят всегда актуальны : вкусняшки, гигиена, нижнее белье, носки, сигареты.
------------------------------------------------------------
‪#‎EasyPay‬ : 73559838
----------------------------------------------------------
‪#‎PayPal‬ : [email protected]
-----------------------------------------------------------
‪#‎Western‬ Union/MoneyGram : Alekseeva Oksana (+380677306104) 
-----------------------------------------------------------
‪#‎WebMoney‬ :
‪#‎WMZ‬ Z333596583566 ‪#‎USD‬
‪#‎WMU‬ U395192501368 ‪#‎UAH‬
‪#‎WME‬ E323959347994 ‪#‎EUR‬
‪#‎WMR‬ R256803961211 ‪#‎RUB‬
----------------------------------------------------------
+380677306104 Ксюша Алексеева - официальный волонтер АТО

----------


## maminkotir

Ксюша Алексеева
Update 
время прибытия с 02.00-04.00

Просьба Репост!
Сегодня прибывают на дембель наши земляки 28-й Бригады!!! Ребята почти год провели в АТО, и вот этот долгожданный момент!!! К сожалению это не вся Бригада, а только первая часть дембелей, Очень Прошу Вас прийти и встретить наших ребят!!!! Шарики, цветы, флаги, все это очень очень нужно и Важно для них!!!
Ребята прибывают сегодня ночью, ориентировочно с 02.00 до 4.00 ночи. ( Более точное время укажу чуть позже) Место прибытия - Центральный вход ЖД-вокзала.
Я понимаю, что в это время многие спят, но Очень прошу найти кусочек времени для встречи наших Героев! Давайте покажем ребятам, что Мама ждет их 24/7 в любое время суток, в любое время года!
Или мы не Одесситы???
0677306104 Ксюша Алексеева

----------


## maminkotir

28 окрема механізована бригада
З минулого вечора російські підкаблучники найбільше дошкуляли обстрілами зі стрілецької зброї, АГС бійцям, що тримають оборону поблизу Мар'їнки, Красногорівки.
О 22.05 з напрямку н.п. Молодіжне розпочався півгодинний обстріл позицій 28 бригади в районі н.п. Новомихайлівка з артилерійських систем калібру 152 мм.
Після 5-ої години деенерівці "привітали з добрим ранком" наших хлопців біля Мар'їнки за допомогою мінометів.
Протягом зазначеного часу втрат немає.
Спостерігаємо...

----------


## maminkotir

28 окрема механізована бригада добавил(а) 18 новых фото.
18 ч · 
З нагоди святкування 24-Ї річниці Дня Незалежності України значне число військовослужбовців 28-ї ОМБР були відзначені грамотами і подяками командування. Багатьом присвоєно чергові військові звання, а також вручені нагороди та відзнаки.
У святковому наказі, зокрема, прозвучало: "Здійснивши напад на нашу країну,.ворог розраховував на блискавичну перемогу, яка, за його підступними планами, мала завершитися знищенням України як суверенної та незалежної держави. Однак, агресор жорстоко прорахувався, адже він не взяв до уваги рішучість українців зі зброєю в руках боронити рідну землю від ворога.
В авангарді цієї боротьби знаходяться Збройні Сили України, зокрема 28 Окрема Гвардійська механізована бригада, якій випала важка доля однією з перших стати на захист України. І ми з цим впоралися з честю!"
Комбриг полковник В.Лещинський подякував особовому складу за службу, побажав здоров'я і всіляких гараздів військовослужбовцям та їх рідним. 
- Щоб у 25-у річницю незалежності ми вже могли захищати всю територію України в межах її кордонів, а не оборонні рубежі всередині держави, - висловив побажання командир частини.

----------


## Natalia&K

сорри ,но важно 
Андрей Кравец
Уважаемые коллеги, друзья и просто хорошие люди!
Очень редко прошу поддержки, но сейчас очень надо.
Нет, ничего страшного не произошло, как раз все наоборот.
Нужны репосты!
Я конечно не знаю что из этого получится, но верю что все будет хорошо!
Итак, компания ведущая свою деятельность в сфере альтернативной энергетики - логистика твердого топлива, проводит набор персонала на должности:
- бухгалтер (Ильичевск), опыт работы не менее 3-х лет (3+), ПК, 1С.
- бизнес-аналитик (Ильичевск, Одесса) опыт 3+
- логист-авто диспетчер (Ильичевск) опыт работы в транспортных компаниях 3+
- офис-менеджер (Ильичевск) ПК, гаджеты, ведение документооборота. Карьерный рост.
- экспорт-менеджер ( Ильичевск), ведение экспортных контрактов, координация ВЭД
- менеджер по продажам (Одесса, Ильичевск) наличие личного транспорта. Проводим обучение. Сетевухи нет. Карьерный рост.
- электромеханик. Фасовочное оборудование (Одесса)
- водитель-экспедитор. Категория "В" (Ильичевск)
- грузчики (Ильичевск, Одесса)
- фасовщики (Одесса)
- охрана складов (Ильичевск)
Теперь почему прошу репост?!
Приоритет в отборе персонала для демобилизованных участников АТО, членов семей тех, кто сейчас в окопах, госпиталях в небесном батальоне....
Мы прекрасно понимаем, что помощь пока вся идет на передок, поэтому со своей стороны можем предложить лишь рабочие места.
Предупреждаю сразу. У нас сухой закон. Оплата почасовая. Объема работ достаточно. Обучение гарантируем. 
Есть маленький нюанс-очень скоро отопительный сезон. Поэтому через две недели откроем двери для всех. Но пока ждем заявок от АТОшников и членов их семей. Собеседование со мной. Ильичевск. Более подробно по телефону: 0631247759
Заранее благодарю за репосты!
https://www.facebook.com/kravets.and...nf&pnref=story

----------


## Jimka

Помогу с вариантами социального жилья в од. Области для вынужденных переселенцев. Квартплата только за коммуналку. Евгений 0933933393
Наши 28ка и просто хорошие люди с жилищными проблемами тоже обращайтесь.

----------


## maminkotir

Виктор Погодин
1 ч · Одесса · 
Наши дембеля в 50 км. от Запорожья До Одессы еще 550км. Учитывая скорость движения автобуса, задержки на БП, остановки на "покурить-оправиться" - это минимум 11часов, т.е. раньше 8.00. в Одессу они не попадут. Ну а для страховки сопровождающий их офицер мне перезвонит из Николаева (130км.) Так что спокойно приобретайте "Одесское Шампанское", шарики-марики, цветочки, ну и ... улыбки! 
Просыпаться рекомендую в 6.00, пить кофе и в путь!)))

----------


## zoran

возможно не сюда, модераторы , пожалуйста исправтьте . Вчера в Черноморский (Ильиснвский ) порт зашли вот  такие вот красавцы : https://vk.com/ill_online?w=wall-104191200_122695

----------

